# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الجرائم والعقوبات الإماراتي مرسوم بقانون اتحادي 31 لسنة 2021

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*
قانون الجرائم والعقوبات الإماراتي مرسوم بقانون اتحادي 31 لسنة 2021
نشر بتاريخ 26 / 9 / 2021 بالجريدة الرسمية العدد  712   ملحق - السنة الواحد والخمسون  



نحن خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان
رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة،
- بعد الاطلاع على الدستور،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (1) لسنة 1972 بشأن اختصاصات الوزارات وصلاحيات الوزراء، وتعديلاته،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (9) لسنة 1976 في شأن الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (3) لسنة 1987 بإصدار قانون العقوبات، وتعديلاته،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (35) لسنة 1992 بشأن إصدار قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، وتعديلاته،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (43) لسنة 1992 بشأن تنظيم المنشآت العقابية،
- وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (9) لسنة 2018 في شأن التسول،
- وعلى المرسوم بقانون اتحادي رقم (1) لسنة 2019 بتحديد دية المتوفي خطأ،
- وبناء على ما عرضه وزير العدل، وموافقة مجلس الوزراء،
أصدرنا المرسوم بقانون الآتي:
المادة 1 إصدار

يعمل بالقانون المرافق في شأن الجرائم والعقوبات.

المادة 2 إصدار

1. يلغى القانون الاتحادي رقم (3) لسنة 1987 بإصدار قانون العقوبات، وتعديلاته.
2. يلغى القانون الاتحادي رقم (9) لسنة 2018 في شأن التسول.
3. يلغى المرسوم بقانون اتحادي رقم (1) لسنة 2019 بتحديد دية المتوفي خطأ.
4. يلغى كل حكم يخالف أو يتعارض مع أحكام القانون المرافق.


المادة 3 إصدار

نشر هذا المرسوم بقانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به اعتبارا من 02 يناير 2022م.



قانون الجرائم والعقوبات 

الكتاب الأول - الأحكام العامة

الباب الأول - أحكام تمهيدية

المادة 1

تسري في شأن جرائم القصاص والدية أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، وتحدد الجرائم الأخرى والعقوبات المقررة لها وفق أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين العقابية المعمول بها.



المادة 2

لا يؤخذ إنسان بجريمة غيره، والمتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته وفقا للقانون.



المادة 3

تسري أحكام الكتاب الأول من هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القوانين العقابية الأخرى ما لم يرد نص فيها على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 4

تشمل كلمة الحكومة الواردة في هذا القانون الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومات الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد ما لم يقتض سياق النص غير ذلك.



المادة 5

يعد موظفا عاما في حكم هذا القانون، كل من يشغل وظيفة اتحادية أو محلية سواء كانت تشريعية أو تنفيذية أو إدارية أو قضائية، وسواء أكان معينا أو منتخبا، ومنهم:
1. القائمون بأعباء السلطة العامة والعاملون في الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية.
2. منتسبو القوات المسلحة.
3. العاملون في الأجهزة الأمنية.
4. أعضاء السلطة القضائية ورؤساء المجالس التشريعية والاستشارية والبلدية وأعضاؤها.
5. كل من فوضته إحدى السلطات العامة القيام بعمل معين، وذلك في حدود العمل المفوض فيه.
6. رؤساء مجالس الإدارات وأعضاؤها والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة، والشركات المملوكة كليا أو جزئيا للحكومة الاتحادية أو الحكومات المحلية.
7. رؤساء مجالس الإدارات وأعضاؤها والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الجمعيات والمؤسسات ذات النفع العام.
8. العاملين في الجهات التي تعد أموالها أموال عامة في هذا القانون أو في أي قانون آخر.
ويعتبر مكلفا بخدمة عامة في حكم هذا القانون، كل من لا يدخل في الفئات المنصوص عليها في البنود السابقة، ويقوم بأداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تعاقد مع جهة تعد أموالها أموال عامة أو تكليف صادر إليه من موظف عام يملك هذا التكليف بمقتضى القوانين أو النظم المقررة وذلك بالنسبة إلى العمل المتعاقد عليه أو المكلف به.
ويستوي أن تكون الوظيفة أو العمل أو الخدمة دائمة أو مؤقتة، بأجر أو بغير أجر، طواعية أو جبرا.
ولا يحول إنهاء الوظيفة أو العمل أو الخدمة دون تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون متى وقعت الجريمة في أثناء توفر الصفة.


المادة 6

1. يعتبر موظفا عاما أجنبيا في حكم هذا القانون:
كل شخص يشغل وظيفة تشريعية أو تنفيذية أو إدارية أو قضائية لدى دولة أخرى، سواء كانت دائمة أو مؤقتة، وسواء كان معينا أو منتخبا، وسواء كان بأجر أو بدون أجر، وأي شخص مكلف بأداء خدمة عامة.
2. ويعتبر موظف منظمة دولية في حكم هذا القانون:
كل شخص يشغل وظيفة لدى منظمة دولية أو تكلفه بالتصرف نيابة عنها.


المادة 7

يعتبر مالا عاما في حكم هذا القانون:
1. المال المملوك كله أو بعضه لإحدى السلطات الاتحادية أو المحلية أو الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة الاتحادية أو المحلية أو الشركات المملوكة كليا أو جزئيا للحكومة الاتحادية أو الحكومات المحلية أو الجمعيات أو المؤسسات ذات النفع العام.
2. كل مال يخضع لإدارة أو إشراف إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة أو كان لها حق استعماله أو استغلاله.
3. المال المملوك لأي جهة أخرى ينص القانون على اعتبار أموالها أموالا عامة.


المادة 8

لا يفرض تدبير جزائي إلا في الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في القانون، وتسري على التدابير الجزائية الأحكام المتعلقة بالعقوبات ما لم يوجد نص على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 9

تسري الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون في شأن الجرائم ضد رئيس الدولة على الجرائم التي ترتكب ضد نائب رئيس الدولة وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد وأولياء عهودهم ونوابهم.



المادة 10

تعد طرقا للعلانية في حكم هذا القانون:
1. القول أو الصياح إذا حصل الجهر به أو تم نقله بأي وسيلة في جمع أو مكان عام أو مكان متاح للجمهور.
2. الأعمال أو الإشارات أو الحركات إذا وقعت في جمع أو في مكان عام أو مكان متاح للجمهور أو نقلت إلى من كان في هذه الأماكن بأي وسيلة، أو شوهدت ممن لا دخل له فيها.
3. الكتابة والرسوم والصور أو الرموز أو المواد المسموعة أو المرئية أو المقروءة أو الأفلام وغيرها من طرق التعبير إذا عرضت في جمع أو في مكان عام أو مكان متاح للجمهور أو وزعت أو تم تداولها بغير تمييز بأي وسيلة كانت أو بيعت إلى الناس أو عرضت عليهم للبيع في أي مكان.


المادة 11

تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بالتقويم الميلادي ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.



المادة 12

لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون بأية حال بما يكون للخصوم أو لغيرهم من الحق في الاسترداد أو التضمينات أو المصروفات أو أية حقوق أخرى.



الباب الثاني - نطاق تطبيق قانون الجرائم والعقوبات

الفصل الأول - سريان القانون من حيث الزمان

المادة 13

يعاقب على الجريمة طبقا للقانون النافذ وقت ارتكابها، والعبرة في تحديده بالوقت الذي تمت فيه أفعال تنفيذها دون النظر إلى وقت تحقق نتيجتها.



المادة 14

إذا صدر بعد وقوع الجريمة وقبل الفصل فيها بحكم بات قانون أصلح للمتهم فهو الذي يطبق دون غيره.
وإذا صدر بعد صيرورة الحكم باتا قانون يجعل الفعل أو الترك الذي حكم على المتهم من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجزائية ما لم ينص القانون الجديد على خلاف ذلك.
فإذا كان القانون الجديد مخففا للعقوبة فقط، فإنه يجوز للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم البات - بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو المحكوم عليه - إعادة النظر في العقوبة المحكوم بها في ضوء أحكام القانون الجديد.


المادة 15

استثناء من أحكام المادة السابقة إذا صدر قانون بتجريم فعل أو ترك أو بتشديد العقوبة المقررة له وكان ذلك مؤقتا بفترة محددة أو كانت قد دعت لصدوره ظروف استثنائية طارئة فإن انتهاء الفترة المحددة لسريانه أو زوال الظروف الاستثنائية الطارئة لا يمنع من إقامة الدعوى الجزائية على ما وقع من جرائم خلالها ولا يحول دون تنفيذ العقوبة التي يكون قد حكم بها على أساس ذلك القانون.



المادة 16

يسري القانون الجديد على ما وقع قبل نفاذه من الجرائم المستمرة أو المتتابعة أو جرائم العادة التي يستمر على ارتكابها في ظله.
وإذا عدل القانون الجديد الأحكام الخاصة بالعود أو تعدد الجرائم أو العقوبات فإنه يسري على كل جريمة تخضع المتهم لأحكام التعدد أو يصبح بمقتضاها في حالة عود ولو كانت الجرائم الأخرى قد وقعت قبل نفاذه.



الفصل الثاني - سريان القانون من حيث المكان والأشخاص

المادة 17

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب جريمة في إقليم الدولة، ويشمل إقليم الدولة أراضيها وكل مكان يخضع لسيادتها بما في ذلك المياه الإقليمية والفضاء الجوي الذي يعلوها.
وتعتبر الجريمة مرتكبة في إقليم الدولة إذا وقع فيها فعل من الأفعال المكونة لها أو إذا تحققت فيها نتيجتها أو كان يراد أن تتحقق فيها.


المادة 18

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر السفن والطائرات الحربية التي تحمل علم الدولة أينما وجدت.
وينطبق الحكم المتقدم على السفن والطائرات غير الحربية التي تملكها الدولة أو تديرها لأغراض غير تجارية وكذلك السفن والطائرات التجارية التي تحمل علم الدولة.


المادة 19

مع عدم الإخلال بالاتفاقيات والمعاهدات التي تكون الدولة طرفا فيها، لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر السفن الأجنبية في إحدى موانئ الدولة أو في بحرها الإقليمي إلا في إحدى الحالات الآتية:
1. إذا امتدت آثار الجريمة إلى الدولة.
2. إذا كانت الجريمة بطبيعتها تمس أمن الدولة أو تعكر السلم فيها أو تخل بالآداب العامة أو حسن النظام في موانيها أو بحرها الإقليمي.
3. إذا طلب ربان السفينة أو قنصل الدولة التي تحمل علمها المعونة من السلطات المحلية.
4. إذا كان الجاني أو المجني عليه من مواطني الدولة.
5. إذا كانت السفينة تحمل مواد أو أشياء محظور تداولها أو حيازتها أو الاتجار فيها دوليا.
وبالنسبة إلى الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر الطائرات الأجنبية في إقليم الدولة الجوي فلا تسري عليها أحكام هذا القانون إلا إذا حطت الطائرة في إحدى مطاراتها بعد ارتكاب الجريمة، أو كانت الجريمة بطبيعتها تعكر السلم في الدولة أو تخل بنظامها العام أو إذا شكلت الجريمة مخالفة للوائح والأحكام المنظمة لحركة الملاحة في الدولة، أو طلب ربان الطائرة المعونة من السلطات المحلية أو كان الجاني أو المجني عليه من مواطني الدولة.


المادة 20

يسري هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب فعلا خارج الدولة يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها داخل الدولة.



المادة 21

يسري هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب فعلا خارج الدولة يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة من الجرائم الآتية:
1. جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي أو ضد نظامها الدستوري أو سنداتها المالية المأذون بإصدارها قانونا أو طوابعها أو جريمة تزوير أو تقليد محرراتها أو أختامها الرسمية.
2. جريمة تزوير أو تقليد أو تزييف عملة الدولة أو ترويجها أو حيازتها بقصد ترويجها سواء تمت تلك الأفعال داخل الدولة أو خارجها.
3. جريمة تزوير أو تقليد أو تزييف عملة ورقية أو مسكوكات معدنية متداولة قانونا في الدولة أو ترويج تلك العملات والمسكوكات فيها أو حيازتها بقصد ترويجها.
4. جريمة القتل العمد التي تقع على أحد مواطني الدولة.


المادة 22

يسري هذا القانون على من وجد في الدولة بعد أن ارتكب في الخارج بوصفه فاعلا أو شريكا جريمة تخريب أو تعطيل وسائل الاتصال الدولية أو جرائم الإتجار في المخدرات أو النساء أو الصغار أو الرقيق أو جرائم القرصنة والإرهاب الدولي أو جرائم غسل الأموال.



المادة 23

كل مواطن ارتكب وهو خارج الدولة فعلا يعد جريمة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون سواء بوصفه فاعلا أو شريكا يعاقب طبقا لأحكامه إذا عاد إلى البلاد وكان ذلك الفعل معاقبا عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه.
ويسري هذا الحكم على من يكتسب جنسية الدولة بعد ارتكاب الفعل، وفي تطبيق هذه المادة يعتبر من لا جنسية له في حكم المواطن إذا كان مقيما في الدولة إقامة معتادة.


المادة 24

لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على مرتكب جريمة في الخارج إلا من النائب العام، ولا يجوز إقامتها على من يثبت أن المحاكم الأجنبية أصدرت حكما نهائيا ببراءته أو إدانته واستوفى العقوبة أو كانت الدعوى الجزائية أو العقوبة المحكوم بها سقطت عنه قانونا أو حفظت السلطات المختصة بتلك الدولة التحقيق. ويرجع في تقدير نهائية الحكم وسقوط الدعوى أو العقوبة أو حفظ التحقيق إلى قانون البلد الذي صدر فيه الحكم.
فإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها لم تنفذ كاملة وجب استيفاء مدتها، أما إذا كان الحكم بالبراءة صادرا في جريمة مما نص عليه في المادتين (21) و(22) وكان مبنيا على أن قانون ذلك البلد لا يعاقب عليها جازت إقامة الدعوى الجزائية عليه أمام محاكم الدولة.
وتكون المحكمة الاتحادية المختصة الكائنة بمقر عاصمة الاتحاد هي المختصة بنظر الدعوى.


المادة 25

تحسب للمحكوم عليه عند تنفيذ العقوبة المدة التي قضاها في الحجز أو الحبس الاحتياطي أو المراقبة الإلكترونية أو تنفيذ العقوبة في الخارج عن الجريمة التي حكم عليه من أجلها.



المادة 26

لا يسري هذا القانون على الأشخاص المتمتعين بحصانة مقررة بمقتضى الاتفاقيات الدولية أو القانون الدولي أو القانون الداخلي، وذلك في إقليم دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.



الباب الثالث - الجريمة

الفصل الأول - أنواع الجرائم

المادة 27

1. تنقسم الجرائم إلى ثلاثة أنواع:
أ. جنايات.
ب. جنح.
ج. مخالفات.
2. يحدد نوع الجريمة بنوع العقوبة المقررة لها في القانون، وإذا كانت الجريمة معاقبا عليها بالغرامة أو الدية مع عقوبة أخرى يتحدد نوعها بحسب العقوبة الأخرى.


المادة 28

لا يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا استبدلت المحكمة بالعقوبة المقررة لها عقوبة من نوع أخف سواء أكان ذلك لأعذار قانونية أم لظروف تقديرية مخففة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 29

الجناية هي الجريمة المعاقب عليها بإحدى العقوبات الآتية:
1. أي عقوبة من عقوبات القصاص.
2. الإعدام.
3. السجن المؤبد.
4. السجن المؤقت.


المادة 30

الجنحة هي الجريمة المعاقب عليها بعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات الأتية:
1. الحبس.
2. الغرامة التي تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم.
3. الدية.
ويحدد مقدار دية المتوفي خطأ ذكرا أو أنثى بمبلغ (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم.
ويجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض من وزير العدل تعديل مقدار الدية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة بالزيادة أو النقصان.


المادة 31

تعد مخالفة كل فعل أو امتناع معاقب عليه في القوانين أو اللوائح بعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات الآتية:
1. الحجز مدة لا تقل عن أربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تزيد على (10) عشرة أيام، ويكون الحجز بوضع المحكوم عليه في أماكن تخصص لذلك.
2. الغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم.


الفصل الثاني - أركان الجريمة

الفرع الأول - الركن المادي

 1. الجريمة التامة

المادة 32

يتكون الركن المادي للجريمة من نشاط إجرامي بارتكاب فعل أو الامتناع عن فعل متى كان هذا الارتكاب أو الامتناع مجرما قانونا.



المادة 33

لا يسأل الشخص عن جريمة لم تكن نتيجة لنشاطه الإجرامي، غير أنه يسأل عن الجريمة ولو كان قد أسهم مع نشاطه الإجرامي في إحداثها سبب آخر سابق أو معاصر أو لاحق متى كان هذا السبب متوقعا أو محتملا وفقا للسير العادي للأمور.
أما إذا كان ذلك السبب وحده كافيا لإحداث نتيجة الجريمة فلا يسأل الشخص في هذه الحالة إلا عن الفعل الذي ارتكبه.


المادة 34

الجريمة الوقتية هي التي يكون فيها الفعل المعاقب عليه مما يقع وينتهي بطبيعته بمجرد ارتكابه.
وتعد جريمة وقتية مجموعة الأفعال المتتابعة التي ترتكب تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي واحد مسلط على حق واحد دون أن يقطع بينها فارق زمني يفصم اتصال بعضها ببعض.
أما إذا كون الفعل حالة مستمرة تقتضي تدخلا متجددا من الجاني فترة من الزمن كانت الجريمة مستمرة، ولا عبرة باستمرار آثار الجريمة بعد ارتكابها لإسباغ صفة الاستمرار عليها إذا بقيت تلك الآثار بغير تدخل الجاني.


2. الشروع

المادة 35

الشروع هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جريمة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الجاني فيها.
ويعد بدءا في التنفيذ ارتكاب فعل يعد في ذاته جزءا من الأجزاء المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة أو يؤدي إليه حالا ومباشرة.
ولا يعد شروعا في الجريمة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الأعمال التحضيرية لها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.


المادة 36

يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجناية بالعقوبات التالية ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك:
1. السجن المؤبد إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الإعدام.
2. السجن المؤقت إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة السجن المؤبد.
3. السجن مدة لا تزيد على نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة أو الحبس إذا كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت.


المادة 37

يحدد القانون الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع.



المادة 38

تسري على الشروع الأحكام الخاصة بالعقوبات التبعية والتكميلية والتدابير الجزائية المقررة للجريمة التامة.



الفرع الثاني - الركن المعنوي

المادة 39

يتكون الركن المعنوي للجريمة من العمد أو الخطأ.
ويتوفر العمد باتجاه إرادة الجاني إلى ارتكاب فعل أو الامتناع عن فعل متى كان هذا الارتكاب أو الامتناع مجرما قانونا وذلك بقصد إحداث نتيجة مباشرة أو أية نتيجة أخرى مجرمة قانونا يكون الجاني قد توقعها.
ويتوفر الخطأ إذا وقعت النتيجة الإجرامية بسبب خطأ الفاعل سواء أكان هذا الخطأ إهمالا أم عدم انتباه أم عدم احتياط أو طيشا أو رعونة أم عدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة أو الأوامر.


المادة 40

إذا ارتكب الفعل تحت تأثير غلط في الوقائع تحددت مسؤولية الجاني على أساس الوقائع التي اعتقد وجودها إذا كان من شأنها أن تنفي مسؤوليته أو أن تخففها بشرط أن يكون اعتقاده قائما على أسباب معقولة وعلى أساس من البحث والتحري.
وإذا كان الغلط الذي جعل الجاني يعتقد عدم مسؤوليته ناشئا عن إهماله أو عدم احتياطه سئل عن جريمة غير عمدية إذا كان القانون يعاقب على الفعل باعتباره كذلك.


المادة 41

لا يعتد بالباعث على ارتكاب الجريمة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 42

إذا جهل الجاني وجود ظرف مشدد يغير من وصف الجريمة فلا يسأل عنه، ولكنه يستفيد من العذر ولو كان يجهل وجوده.



المادة 43

لا يعد الجهل بأحكام القوانين الجزائية عذرا.



المادة 44

يسأل الجاني عن الجريمة سواء ارتكبها عمدا أم خطأ ما لم يشترط القانون العمد صراحة.



الفصل الثالث - المشاركة الإجرامية

المادة 45

يعد فاعلا للجريمة من ارتكبها وحده أو كان شريكا مباشرا فيها ويكون الشريك مباشرا في الحالات الآتية:
1. إذا ارتكبها مع غيره.
2. إذا اشترك في ارتكابها وكانت تتكون من جملة أفعال فأتي عمدا عملا من الأعمال المكونة لها.
3. إذا سخر غيره بأية وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسؤول عنها جنائيا لأي سبب.


المادة 46

يعد شريكا بالتسبب في الجريمة:
1. من حرض على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا التحريض.
2. من اتفق مع غيره على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق.
3. من أعطى الفاعل سلاحا أو آلات أو أي شيء آخر استعمله في ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمه بها أو ساعد الفاعل عمدا بأي طريقة أخرى في الأعمال المجهزة أو المسهلة أو المتممة لارتكاب الجريمة.
وتتوفر مسؤولية الشريك سواء أكان اتصاله بالفاعل مباشرة أم بالواسطة.


المادة 47

يعد في حكم الشريك المباشر كل شريك بالتسبب وجد في مكان الجريمة بقصد ارتكابها إذا لم يرتكبها غيره.



المادة 48

من اشترك في جريمة بوصفه شريكا مباشرا أو متسببا عوقب بعقوبتها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 49

إذا كان أحد الشركاء غير معاقب لسبب من أسباب الإباحة أو لانتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة به، فلا يفيد من ذلك بقية الشركاء.



المادة 50

إذا توفرت في الجريمة ظروف مادية لاصقة بها أو مكونة لفعل من أفعالها من شأنها تشديد العقوبة أو تخفيفها سرت آثارها على كل من اشترك في ارتكابها بالمباشرة أو التسبب علم بها أو لم يعلم.
فإذا توفرت ظروف شخصية مشددة سهلت ارتكاب الجريمة فلا تسري على غير صاحبها إلا إذا كان عالما بها.
أما ما عدا ذلك من الظروف لا يتعدى أثرها شخص من تعلقت به سواء أكانت ظروفا مشددة أو مخففة.


المادة 51

إذا توفرت أعذار شخصية معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له في حق أحد الشركاء في الجريمة مباشرا كان أو متسببا فلا يتعدى أثرها إلى غير من تعلقت به. وتسري الأعذار المادية المعفية من العقاب أو المخففة له في حق كل من اشترك في ارتكاب الجريمة بالمباشرة أو التسبب.



المادة 52

يعاقب الشريك في الجريمة مباشرة كان أو متسببا بعقوبة الجريمة التي وقعت فعلا ولو كانت غير التي قصد ارتكابها متى كانت الجريمة التي وقعت نتيجة محتملة للمشاركة التي حصلت.



المادة 53

إذا تغير وصف الجريمة أو العقوبة باعتبار قصد مرتكب الجريمة أو علمه بظروفها عوقب الشركاء في الجريمة مباشرين كانوا أو متسببين كل منهم بحسب قصده أو علمه.



الفصل الرابع - أسباب الإباحة وتجاوز حدودها

الفرع الأول - أسباب الإباحة

1. استعمال الحق

المادة 54

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل بنية سليمة استعمالا لحق مقرر بمقتضى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أو القانون، وفي نطاق هذا الحق.
ويعد استعمالا للحق:
1. الجراحة الطبية وأعمال التطبيب طبقا للأصول العلمية المتعارف عليها في المهن الطبية المرخص بها، متى تمت برضاء المريض أو النائب عنه قانونا صراحة أو ضمنا، أو كان التدخل الطبي ضروريا في الحالات العاجلة التي تقتضي ذلك.
2. أعمال العنف التي تقع أثناء ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية في الحدود المقررة للعب مع مراعاة قواعد الحذر والحيطة.
3. أعمال العنف التي تقع على من ارتكب جريمة متلبسا بها بقصد ضبطه وذلك بالقدر اللازم لهذا الغرض.
4. ما يقع من الخصوم من طعن في بعضهم في أثناء الدفاع الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام جهات التحقيق والقضاء في الحدود التي يستلزمها ذلك الدفاع، وبشرط أن يكون الفاعل حسن النية معتقدا صحة الأمور المسندة إلى خصمه، وأن يكون اعتقاده مبنيا على أسباب معقولة.


2. تقديم المساعدة أو الإغاثة

المادة 55

لا جريمة في فعل ارتكب بحسن نية وسبب ضررا لشخص آخر عند تقديم المساعدة أو الإغاثة له في الحالات التي تتطلب تدخلا عاجلا من أجل إنقاذ حياته أو لتفادي أي أضرار تمس سلامة جسده أو للحد من تلك الأضرار.



3. أداء الواجب

المادة 56

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل قياما بواجب يأمر به القانون إذا كان من وقع منه الفعل مخولا بذلك قانونا.



المادة 57

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين:
1. إذا ارتكب الفعل تنفيذا لأمر صادر إليه من رئيس مخول قانونا بإصدار هذا الأمر وتجب عليه طاعته.
2. إذا ارتكب بحسن نية فعلا تنفيذا لما أمرت به القوانين.

4. حق الدفاع الشرعي

المادة 58

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل استعمالا لحق الدفاع الشرعي.
ويقوم حق الدفاع الشرعي إذا توفرت الشروط الآتية:
1. إذا واجه المدافع خطرا حالا من جريمة على نفسه أو ماله أو نفس غيره أو ماله أو اعتقد قيام هذا الخطر وكان اعتقاده مبنيا على أسباب معقولة.
2. أن يتعذر على المدافع الالتجاء إلى السلطات العامة لاتقاء الخطر في الوقت المناسب.
3. ألا يكون أمام المدافع وسيلة أخرى لدفع هذا الخطر.
4. أن يكون الدفاع لازما لدفع الاعتداء متناسبا معه.


المادة 59

لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي القتل عمدا إلا إذا أريد به دفع أحد الأمور الأتية:
1. فعل يتخوف أن يحدث عنه الموت أو جراح بالغة إذا كان لهذا التخوف أسباب معقولة.
2. مواقعة أنثى كرها أو هتك عرض أي شخص بالقوة.
3. اختطاف إنسان.
4. جنايات الحريق أو الإتلاف أو السرقة.
5. الدخول ليلا في منزل مسكون أو في أحد ملحقاته.
المادة 60

لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي مقاومة أحد أفراد السلطة العامة في أثناء قيامه بعمل تنفيذا لواجبات وظيفته وضمن حدودها إلا إذا خيف أن ينشأ عن فعله موت أو جراح بالغة وكان لهذا التخوف سبب معقول.



الفرع الثاني - تجاوز حدود الإباحة

المادة 61

يعد تجاوز حدود الإباحة بحسن نية عذرا مخففا ويجوز الحكم بالعفو إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك.



الباب الرابع - المسئولية الجزائية وموانعها

الفصل الأول - مسئولية الأشخاص الطبيعيين

 الفرع الأول - فقد الإدراك أو الإرادة

المادة 62

لا يسأل جزائيا من كان وقت ارتكاب الجريمة فاقدا الإدراك أو الإرادة لجنون أو عاهة في العقل أو غيبوبة ناشئة عن عقاقير أو مواد مخدرة أو مسكرة أيا كان نوعها أعطيت له قسرا عنه أو تناولها بغير علم منه بها أو لأي سبب آخر يقرر العلم أنه يفقد الإدراك أو الإرادة.
أما إذا لم يترتب على الجنون أو العاهة العقلية أو العقاقير أو المواد المخدرة أو المسكرة أو غيرها سوى نقص أو ضعف في الإدراك أو الإرادة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة، عد ذلك عذرا مخففا.


المادة 63

إذا كان فقد الإدراك أو الإرادة ناتجا عن عقاقير أو مواد مخدرة أو مسكرة تناولها الجاني باختياره وعلمه، عوقب على الجريمة التي وقعت ولو كانت تتطلب قصدا جنائيا خاصا كما لو كانت قد وقعت بغير تخدير أو سكر.
فإذا كان الجاني قد تناول العقاقير أو المواد المخدرة أو المسكرة عمدا بغية ارتكاب الجريمة التي وقعت منه، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة.


الفرع الثاني - فقد التمييز وصغر السن

المادة 64

لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على من لم يكن وقت ارتكاب الجريمة قد أتم الحادية عشر من عمره، وتسري في شأن فقدان التمييز وصغر السن الأحكام المنصوص عليها في التشريعات الخاصة بالأحداث الجانحين والمعرضين للجنوح.



الفرع الثالث - الضرورة والإكراه

المادة 65

لا يسأل جزائيا من ارتكب جريمة ألجأته إليها ضرورة لوقاية نفسه أو ماله أو نفس غيره أو ماله من خطر جسيم على وشك الوقوع ولم يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله.
كما لا يسأل جزائيا من ألجئ إلى ارتكاب جريمة بسبب إكراه مادي أو معنوي.
ويشترط في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين ألا يكون في قدرة مرتكب الجريمة منع الخطر بوسيلة أخرى، وأن تكون الجريمة بالقدر الضروري لدفعه ومتناسبة معه.


الفصل الثاني - مسئولية الأشخاص الاعتبارية

المادة 66

الأشخاص الاعتبارية فيما عدا مصالح الحكومة ودوائرها الرسمية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة، مسؤولة جزائيا عن الجرائم التي يرتكبها ممثلوها أو مديروها أو وكلاؤها لحسابها أو باسمها.
ولا يجوز الحكم عليها بغير الغرامة والمصادرة والتدابير الجزائية المقررة للجريمة قانونا، فإذا كان القانون يقرر للجريمة عقوبة أصلية غير الغرامة اقتصرت العقوبة على الغرامة التي لا يزيد حدها الأقصى على (5.000.000) خمسة مليون درهم ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، ولا يمنع ذلك من معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة شخصيا بالعقوبات المقررة لها في القانون.


الباب الخامس - العقوبات 

الفصل الأول - العقوبات الأصلية

المادة 67

أ) العقوبات الأصلية هي:
1. عقوبات القصاص والدية.
2. الإعدام.
3. السجن المؤبد.
4. السجن المؤقت.
5. الحبس.
6. الحجز.
7. الغرامة.
ب) إذا لم تتوافر الشروط الشرعية لتطبيق عقوبة القصاص أو الدية، تقضي المحكمة بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو القوانين العقابية الأخرى بحسب الأحوال.


المادة 68

لا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام الصادر من محكمة اتحادية إلا بعد مصادقة رئيس الدولة عليه.



المادة 69

السجن هو وضع المحكوم عليه في إحدى المنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية المخصصة قانونا لهذا الغرض، وذلك مدى الحياة إن كان السجن مؤبدا أو المدة المحكوم بها إن كان مؤقتا.
ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة السجن المؤقت عن (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد على (15) خمس عشرة سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.


المادة 70

الحبس هو وضع المحكوم عليه في إحدى المنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية المخصصة قانونا لهذا الغرض وذلك للمدة المحكوم بها.
ولا يجوز أن يقل الحد الأدنى للحبس عن شهر ولا أن يزيد حده الأقصى على (3) ثلاث سنوات ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.


المادة 71

كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية يكلف بأداء الأعمال المقررة في المنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية مع مراعاة ظروفه بقصد تقويمه وتأهيله، ومقابل أجر مناسب، وتوضع عنه تقارير دورية لملاحظة مسلكه وتصرفاته، وذلك كله طبقا للقانون المنظم للمنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية.



المادة 72

عقوبة الغرامة: هي إلزام المحكوم عليه أن يدفع للخزينة المبلغ المحكوم به، ولا يجوز أن تقل عن (1.000) ألف درهم ولا يزيد حدها الأقصى على (10.000.000) عشر مليون درهم في الجنايات و(5.000.000) خمسة مليون درهم في الجنح، وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 73

إذا حكم بالغرامة على عدة متهمين بحكم واحد في جريمة واحدة سواء أكانوا فاعلين أم شركاء، وقعت المحكمة الغرامة على كل منهم على انفراد إلا إذا نص القانون على غير ذلك.



الفصل الثاني - العقوبات الفرعية

الفرع الأول - العقوبات التبعية

المادة 74

العقوبات التبعية هي:
1. الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا.
2. مراقبة الشرطة.
3. العزل من الوظيفة العامة.
وتلحق هذه العقوبات المحكوم عليه بقوة القانون دون حاجة إلى النص عليها في الحكم، وذلك على النحو المبين في هذا الفرع.


المادة 75

كل حكم صادر بعقوبة الإعدام يستتبع بقوة القانون من يوم صدوره وحتى يتم تنفيذه حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية وبطلان كل أعمال التصرف والإدارة التي تصدر عنه عدا الوصية.
وتعين المحكمة المختصة قيما على أموال المحكوم عليه تتبع في إجراءات تعيينه وتحديد سلطاته الأحكام المعمول بها في شأن القوامة على المحجور عليهم، وتخطر النيابة العامة الجهات المختصة بإجراءات تعيين القيم وحدود سلطاته.


المادة 76

الحكم بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت يستتبع بقوة القانون من وقت صدوره حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل الحقوق والمزايا الآتية:
1. أن يكون ناخبا أو عضوا في المجالس التشريعية أو الاستشارية.
2. أن يكون عضوا في المجالس البلدية وفي مجالس إدارة الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة أو الجمعيات أو المؤسسات ذات النفع العام أو شركات المساهمة أو مديرا لها.
3. أن يكون وصيا أو قيما أو وكيلا.
4. أن يحمل أوسمة وطنية أو أجنبية.
5. أن يحمل السلاح.
ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحرمان على (3) ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها.


المادة 77

لا يجوز للمحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أن يتصرف في أمواله خلال مدة سجنه إلا بإذن من المحكمة المختصة التابع لها محل إقامته، ويقع باطلا كل تصرف يبرمه المحكوم عليه بالمخالفة لحكم هذه المادة.



المادة 78

يختار المحكوم عليه لإدارة أمواله خلال مدة سجنه قيما تقره المحكمة المختصة التابع لها محل إقامته، فإذا لم يتم هذا الاختيار خلال شهر من بدء تنفيذ عقوبة السجن، عينت تلك المحكمة قيما عليه بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو أي ذي مصلحة، وتخطر النيابة العامة الجهات المختصة بإجراءات تعيين القيم وحدود سلطاته.
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تلزم القيم الذي تنصبه بتقديم كفالة ويكون القيم في جميع الأحوال تابعا للمحكمة في كل المسائل المتعلقة بقوامته، وترد إلى المحكوم عليه أمواله بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته أو الإفراج عنه ويقدم له القيم حسابا عن إدارته.


المادة 79

إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة ترتب على الحكم عزله منها.



المادة 80

من حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت في جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي أو تلك التي تعتبر من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة أو في جريمة تزييف نقود أو تزويرها أو تقليدها أو تزوير طوابع أو مستندات مالية حكومية أو محررات رسمية أو في جريمة رشوة أو اختلاس أو استيلاء أو إضرار بالمال العام أو سرقة أو حريق عمد أو قتل عمد، يوضع بحكم القانون بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته تحت مراقبة الشرطة وفقا للقواعد التي يحددها وزير الداخلية مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة على ألا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.
ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة في حكمها أن تخفف مدة المراقبة أو أن تأمر بإعفاء المحكوم عليه منها أو أن تخفف قيودها.
ويعاقب المحكوم عليه الذي يخالف شروط المراقبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.


الفرع الثاني - العقوبات التكميلية

المادة 81

للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية بعقوبة الحبس أن تأمر بحرمان المحكوم عليه من حق أو مزية أو أكثر مما نص عليه في المادة (76) من هذا القانون، وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لأي سبب آخر.



المادة 82

يجوز عند الحكم على موظف عام بالحبس في إحدى الجرائم التي يشترط أن يكون الجاني فيها موظفا عاما أن يحكم عليه بالعزل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها.



المادة 83

1. المصادرة هي الحكم بأيلولة المال الخاص إلى ملك الدولة دون مقابل أو تعويض.
2. في غير الأحوال التي يوجب فيها القانون الحكم بالمصادرة، للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة، أن تقضي بمصادرة الأشياء والأموال المضبوطة التي استعملت في الجريمة أو كان من شأنها أن تستعمل فيها أو كانت محلا لها أو التي تحصلت منها، وذلك كله دون الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية.
3. إذا كانت الأشياء المذكورة من التي يعد صنعها أو استعمالها أو حيازتها أو بيعها أو عرضها للبيع جريمة في ذاته، وجب الحكم بالمصادرة في جميع الأحوال ولو لم تكن الأشياء ملكا للمتهم. فإذا تعذر ضبط أي من تلك الأشياء أو الأموال، أو تعذر الحكم بمصادرتها لتعلقها بحقوق الغير حسني النية حكمت المحكمة بغرامة تعادل قيمتها وقت وقوع الجريمة.
4. لا يحول كون الفاعل مجهولا أو امتناع مسؤوليته الجزائية أو انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية في جريمة، دون أن تحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بحسب الأحوال بمصادرة المضبوطات إذا ثبت صلتها بالجريمة.
5. للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تستعين بخبير لتقدير قيمة الأشياء أو الأموال المنصوص عليها في البند (2) من هذه المادة.


الفصل الثالث - وقف تنفيذ العقوبة

المادة 84

للمحكمة عند الحكم في جريمة بالغرامة غير النسبية أو بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أن تأمر في الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا رأت من أخلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى ارتكاب جريمة جديدة.
وللمحكمة أن تجعل وقف التنفيذ شاملا أية عقوبة فرعية عدا المصادرة.
وفي الجنح المنصوص عليها في المواد (379)، (380)، (382)، (390)، (425)، (426)، (427)، (447)، (453)، (454) من هذا القانون، وفي السرقة والاحتيال وخيانة الأمانة وإخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة منها إذا كان المجني عليه زوجا للجاني أو كان أحد أصوله أو فروعه، توقف النيابة العامة تنفيذ العقوبة المقيدة للحرية المقضي بها متى تنازل المجني عليه أو تصالح مع المحكوم عليه.


المادة 85

يكون وقف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة (3) ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا.



المادة 86

يجوز الحكم بإلغاء أمر وقف التنفيذ في أية حالة من الحالات الآتية:
1. إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه خلال الفترة المبينة في المادة السابقة جريمة عمدية حكم عليه فيها بحكم بات بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لأكثر من شهرين سواء صدر الحكم بالإدانة أثناء الفترة أم بعد انقضائها بشرط أن تكون الدعوى الجزائية قد حركت خلالها.
2. إذا ظهر خلال الفترة المبينة في المادة السابقة أن المحكوم عليه كان قد صدر ضده قبل الأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة حكم مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به حين أمرت بوقف التنفيذ.
ويصدر الحكم بالإلغاء من المحكمة التي أمرت بوقف التنفيذ، بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور.
وإذا كانت العقوبة التي بنى عليها الإلغاء قد حكم بها بعد الأمر بوقف التنفيذ جاز أيضا أن يصدر الحكم بالإلغاء من المحكمة التي قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة، وذلك كله دون الإخلال بدرجات التقاضي.
ويترتب على الحكم بالإلغاء تنفيذ العقوبة التي كان قد أمر بوقف تنفيذها.


المادة 87

إذا انقضت الفترة المبينة في المادة (86) من هذا القانون دون أن يتوفر سبب من أسباب إلغاء وقف التنفيذ يعد الحكم كأن لم يكن.



الفصل الرابع - تعدد الجرائم والعقوبات

المادة 88

إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون غيرها.



المادة 89

إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم.



المادة 90

لا يخل الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد في المادتين السابقتين بتوقيع العقوبات الفرعية المقررة بحكم القانون بالنسبة إلى الجرائم الأخرى.



المادة 91

إذا كان الجاني في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة (89) من هذا القانون قد حوكم عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأخف وجبت محاكمته بعد ذلك عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأشد وفي هذه الحالة تأمر المحكمة بتنفيذ العقوبة المقضي بها في الحكم الأخير مع استنزال ما نفذ فعلا من الحكم السابق.



المادة 92

إذا ارتكب شخص عدة جرائم قبل الحكم عليه في إحداها، ولم تتوافر في هذه الجرائم الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين (88) و(89) من هذا القانون، حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لكل منها، ونفذت عليه جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها بالتعاقب، على ألا يزيد مجموع عدد السجن وحده أو مجموع مدد السجن والحبس معا على (20) عشرين سنة وألا تزيد مدد الحبس في جميع الأحوال على (10) عشر سنوات.
وإذا تنوعت العقوبات وجب تنفيذ عقوبة السجن ثم عقوبة الحبس.


المادة 93

تجب عقوبة الإعدام جميع العقوبات الأخرى عدا عقوبتي الغرامة النسبية والمصادرة، وتجب عقوبة السجن بمقدار مدتها الحبس المحكوم بها لجريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بعقوبة السجن المذكورة.



المادة 94

تنفذ جميع العقوبات والتدابير التالية مهما تعددت:
1. عقوبة الغرامة.
2. العقوبات الفرعية، على ألا يزيد مجموع مدد مراقبة الشرطة على (5) خمس سنوات.
3. التدابير الجزائية.


الباب السادس - الأعذار القانونية والظروف التقديرية المخففة والمشددة


الفصل الأول - الأعذار القانونية والظروف التقديرية المخففة

المادة 95

الأعذار إما أن تكون معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له.
ولا عذر إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون.


المادة 96

العذر المعفي يمنع من الحكم بأية عقوبة أو تدبير عدا المصادرة.



المادة 97

يعد من الأعذار المخففة حداثة سن المجرم أو ارتكاب الجريمة لبواعث غير شريرة أو بناء على استفزاز خطير صدر من المجني عليه بغير حق.

المادة 98

إذا توفر عذر مخفف في جناية عقوبتها الإعدام، نزلت العقوبة إلى السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن سنة، فإن كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤبد نزلت العقوبة إلى السجن المؤقت أو إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن (6) ستة أشهر، فإن كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤقت نزلت إلى عقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر، وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه.



المادة 99

إذا رأت المحكمة في جناية أن ظروف الجريمة أو المجرم تستدعي الرأفة جاز لها أن تخفف العقوبة المقررة للجناية على الوجه الآتي:
1. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الإعدام جاز إنزالها إلى السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت.
2. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي السجن المؤبد جاز إنزالها إلى السجن المؤقت أو الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن (6) ستة أشهر.
3. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي السجن المؤقت جاز إنزالها إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر.


المادة 100

إذا توفرت في الجنحة عذر مخفف كان التخفيف على الوجه الآتي:
1. إذا كان للعقوبة حد أدنى خاص فلا تتقيد به المحكمة في تقدير العقوبة.
2. إذا كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة معا حكمت المحكمة بإحدى العقوبتين فقط.
3. إذا كانت العقوبة الحبس غير المقيد بحد أدنى خاص جاز للمحكمة الحكم بالغرامة بدلا منه.


المادة 101

إذا رأت المحكمة في جنحة أن ظروف الجريمة أو المجرم تستدعي الرأفة جاز لها تخفيض العقوبة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة.



المادة 102

إذا اجتمع في الجنحة ظرف مخفف وعذر مخفف فللمحكمة أن تحكم بالعفو القضائي عن المتهم.



الفصل الثاني - الظروف المشددة

المادة 103

مع مراعاة الأحوال التي يبين فيها القانون أسبابا خاصة للتشديد يعتبر من الظروف المشددة ما يأتي:
1. ارتكاب الجريمة بباعث دنيء.
2. ارتكاب الجريمة بانتهاز فرصة ضعف إدراك المجني عليه أو عجزه عن المقاومة أو في ظروف لا تمكن غيره من الدفاع عنه.
3. ارتكاب الجريمة باستعمال طرق وحشية أو التمثيل بالمجني عليه.
4. وقوع الجريمة من موظف عام استغلالا لسلطة وظيفته أو لصفته ما لم يقرر القانون عقابا خاصا اعتبارا لهذه الصفة.


المادة 104

إذا توافر في الجريمة ظرف مشدد جاز للمحكمة توقيع العقوبة على الوجه الآتي:
1. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي الغرامة جاز مضاعفة حدها الأقصى أو الحكم بالحبس.
2. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي الحبس جاز مضاعفة حدها الأقصى.
3. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة في السجن المؤقت الذي يقل حده الأقصى عن (15) خمس عشرة سنة جاز الوصول بالعقوبة إلى هذا الحد.
4. إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي السجن المؤقت الذي يصل إلى حده الأقصى جاز أن يستبدل بها السجن المؤبد.


المادة 105

إذا ارتكبت بدافع الكسب جريمة غير معاقب عليها بالغرامة جاز الحكم على المجرم فضلا عن العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة بغرامة لا تزيد على قيمة الكسب الذي حققه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 106

إذا اجتمعت ظروف مشددة مع أعذار أو ظروف مخففة في جريمة واحدة طبقت المحكمة أولا الظروف المشددة، فالأعذار المخففة ثم الظروف المخففة.
ومع ذلك فللمحكمة إذا تفاوتت الظروف المشددة والأعذار في أثرها أن تغلب أقواها.


الفصل الثالث - العود

المادة 107

يعتبر عائدا:
1. من حكم عليه بحكم بات بعقوبة جناية ثم ارتكب جريمة بعد ذلك.
2. من حكم عليه بحكم بات بالحبس مدة (6) ستة أشهر أو أكثر ثم ارتكب جنحة قبل مضي (3) ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انقضاء هذه العقوبة.
ولا تقوم حالة العود إلا في نطاق الجرائم المتحدة من حيث العمد والخطأ.
وللمحكمة ألا تعتبر العود في هذه الحالات ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 108

إذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية كلتيهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة وذلك في سرقة أو احتيال أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من هذه الجرائم أو في شروع فيها، ثم ارتكب جنحة مما ذكر أو شروعا معاقبا عليه فيها وذلك بعد الحكم عليه بآخر تلك العقوبات، فللمحكمة أن تحكم عليه بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات بدلا من تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة.



المادة 109

للمحكمة أن تحكم بمقتضى نص المادة السابقة على من يرتكب جنحة مما ذكر فيها بعد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (355)، (464)، (466)، (468) من هذا القانون بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية كلتيهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة.



الباب السابع - التدابير الجزائية

الفصل الأول - أنواع التدابير الجزائية

المادة 110

التدابير الجزائية إما مقيدة للحرية أو سالبة للحقوق أو مادية.



الفرع الأول - التدابير المقيدة للحرية

المادة 111

التدابير المقيدة للحرية هي:
1. حظر ارتياد بعض المحال العامة.
2. منع الإقامة في مكان معين.
3. المراقبة.
4. الخدمة المجتمعية.
5. الإبعاد عن الدولة.


المادة 112

للمحكمة أن تحظر على المحكوم عليه ارتياد المحال العامة التي تحددها إذا كانت الجريمة قد وقعت تحت تأثير مسكر أو مخدر وكذلك في الحالات الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون، ويكون الحظر لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.

المادة 113

منع الإقامة في مكان معين هو حرمان المحكوم عليه من أن يقيم أو يرتاد بعد الإفراج عن هذا المكان أو الأمكنة المعينة في الحكم لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.



المادة 114

إذا حكم على شخص بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد وصدر عفو خاص بإسقاط هذه العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو بأن يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف، وجب على النيابة العامة أن تعرض أمره على المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتقرر منعه من الإقامة في المكان أو الأمكنة التي تحددها مدة (5) خمس سنوات ما لم ينص في قرار العفو على خلاف ذلك.
وللمحكمة عند الحكم بعقوبة السجن المؤقت أن تحكم بمنع إقامة المحكوم عليه في مكان أو أمكنة معينة لمدة تساوي مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها على أن لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات، فإذا كان الحكم في الجناية صادرا بالحبس جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم بمنع الإقامة مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين.


المادة 115

للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أن تنقص المدة المقضي بها طبقا للمواد السابقة أو أن تعفي المحكوم عليه من المدة الباقية أو أن تعدل في الأماكن التي ينفذ فيها التدبير، وذلك كله بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو المحكوم عليه.



المادة 116

المراقبة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بالقيود التالية كلها أو بعضها وفقا لما يقرره الحكم:
1. أن لا يغير محل إقامته إلا بعد موافقة الجهة الإدارية المختصة، فإذا لم يكن له محل إقامة عينت له هذه الجهة محلا.
2. أن يقدم نفسه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة في الفترات الدورية التي تحددها.
3. أن لا يرتاد الأماكن التي حددها الحكم.
4. أن لا يبرح مسكنه ليلا إلا بإذن من الجهة الإدارية المختصة.
وفي جميع الأحوال، تطبق القواعد التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية بهذا الشأن.


المادة 117

إذا حكم على شخص بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد وصدر عفو خاص بإسقاط العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو بأن يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف خضع المحكوم عليه بقوة القانون لقيود المراقبة المنصوص عليها في البنود (1)، (2)، (4) من المادة السابقة وذلك لمدة (5) خمس سنوات ما لم ينص قرار العفو على خلاف ذلك.



المادة 118

إذا حكم على شخص بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت لجناية ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي تعين الحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات، وللمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية بعقوبة سالبة للحرية مدة تزيد على سنة أن تحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على مدة العقوبة.



المادة 119

تبدأ مدة المراقبة من التاريخ المحدد في الحكم لتنفيذها ولا يمد التاريخ المقرر لانقضائها إذا تعذر تنفيذها.



المادة 120

تشرف النيابة العامة على تنفيذ المراقبة بناء على تقارير دورية تقدم إليها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة عن مسلك المحكوم عليه كل (3) ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل وللمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم بناء على طلب المحكوم عليه أو النيابة العامة أن تعدل من قيود المراقبة أو أن تعفي منها كلها أو بعضها بعد سماع رأي النيابة العامة.



المادة 121

الخدمة المجتمعية هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يؤدي أحد أعمال الخدمة المجتمعية التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من مجلس الوزراء، وذلك في إحدى المؤسسات أو المنشآت التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بعد التنسيق مع الجهات المختصة أو بقرار من رئيس الجهة القضائية المحلية.
ولا يكون الحكم بالخدمة المجتمعية إلا في مواد الجنح، وذلك بديلا عن عقوبة الحبس الذي لا تزيد مدته على ستة أشهر أو الغرامة، وعلى ألا تزيد مدة الخدمة المجتمعية على (3) ثلاثة أشهر.


المادة 122

يتم تنفيذ الخدمة المجتمعية في الجهة أو الجهات التي يختارها النائب العام أو من يفوضه طبقا للقرار المشار إليه في المادة (121) من هذا القانون، وبالتنسيق مع تلك الجهة أو الجهات، وتحت إشراف النيابة العامة.



المادة 123

ترفع الجهة التي يتم تنفيذ الخدمة المجتمعية فيها تقريرا مفصلا عن أداء المحكوم عليه وسلوكه وانضباطه ومدى التزامه بأداء الخدمة المكلف بها إلى النيابة العامة.



المادة 124

إذا أخل المحكوم عليه بمقتضيات تنفيذ الخدمة المجتمعية، فللمحكمة بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أن تقرر تطبيق عقوبة الحبس لمدة مماثلة لمدة الخدمة المجتمعية أو إكمال ما تبقى منها، وللنيابة العامة تأجيل تنفيذ الخدمة المجتمعية إذا كان لذلك مقتض، على أن يتم اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بضمان هذا التنفيذ.



المادة 125

تسري على الخدمة المجتمعية أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الاتحادي.



المادة 126

إذا حكم على أجنبي في جناية بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية وجب الحكم بإبعاده عن الدولة.
ويجوز للمحكمة إذا حكم على أجنبي في جنحة بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية الحكم بإبعاده عن الدولة أو الحكم بالإبعاد بدلا من الحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقيدة للحرية، وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
واستثناء من نص الفقرة السابقة ومن أي نص ورد في أي قانون آخر، لا يجوز الحكم على الأجنبي بالإبعاد إذا كان وقت ارتكاب الجريمة زوجا أو قريبا بالنسب من الدرجة الأولى لمواطن، وذلك ما لم يكن الحكم صادرا في جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة.



الفرع الثاني - التدابير السالبة للحقوق والتدابير المادية

المادة 127

التدابير السالبة للحقوق والتدابير المادية هي:
1. إسقاط الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب.
2. حظر ممارسة عمل معين.
3. سحب ترخيص القيادة.
4. إغلاق المحل.


المادة 128

إسقاط الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب هو حرمان المحكوم عليه من ممارسة هذه السلطة سواء تعلقت بالنفس أو المال.
ويكون الإسقاط للمدة التي تحددها المحكمة.
وللمحكمة أن تجعل الإسقاط مقصورا على بعض السلطات المترتبة على الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب.


المادة 129

إذا حكم على الولي أو الوصي أو القيم أو الوكيل عن الغائب لجريمة ارتكبها إخلالا بواجبات سلطته، جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإسقاط ولايته أو وصايته أو قوامته أو وكالته عن الغائب.
ويكون الأمر بالإسقاط وجوبيا إذا ارتكب أية جريمة تفقده الصلاحية لأن يكون وليا أو وصيا أو قيما أو وكيلا عن الغائب.


المادة 130

الحظر عن ممارسة عمل هو الحرمان من حق مزاولة مهنة أو حرفة أو نشاط صناعي أو تجاري تتوقف مزاولته على الحصول على ترخيص من السلطة العامة.



المادة 131

إذا ارتكب شخص جريمة إخلالا بواجبات مهنته أو حرفته أو نشاطه الصناعي أو التجاري وحكم عليه من أجلها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن (6) ستة أشهر، جاز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة أن تحظر عليه ممارسة عمله مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين، فإذا عاد إلى مثل جريمته خلال (5) الخمس سنوات التالية لصدور حكم بات بالحظر وجب على المحكمة أن تأمر بالحظر مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.
ويبدأ سريان مدة الحظر من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لأي سبب.
ويجوز الاكتفاء بهذا التدبير بدلا من الحكم بالعقوبة الأصلية المقررة للجريمة.


المادة 132

يترتب على سحب ترخيص القيادة إيقاف مفعول الترخيص الصادر للمحكوم عليه خلال المدة التي تحددها المحكمة بحيث لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على (2) سنتين.
ويجوز الأمر بهذا التدبير عند الحكم بعقوبة سالبة للحرية في جريمة ارتكبت عن طريق وسيلة نقل آلية إخلالا بالالتزامات التي يفرضها القانون.


المادة 133

فيما عدا الحالات الخاصة التي ينص فيها القانون على الإغلاق يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بمنع شخص من ممارسة عمله وفقا للمادة (131) من هذا القانون أن تأمر بإغلاق المحل الذي يمارس فيه هذا العمل إذا كان مالكا للمحل وقت ارتكاب الجريمة وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على سنة.
ويستتبع الإغلاق حظر مباشرة العمل أو التجارة أو الصناعة نفسها في المحل ذاته سواء أكان ذلك بواسطة المحكوم عليه أم أحد أفراد أسرته أم أي شخص آخر يكون المحكوم عليه قد أجر له المحل أو تنازل له عنه بعد وقوع الجريمة، ولا يتناول الحظر مالك المحل أو أي شخص يكون له حق عيني عليه إذا لم تكن له صلة بالجريمة.


الفصل الثاني - أحكام عامة

المادة 134

لا يجوز أن توقع التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب على شخص دون أن يثبت ارتكابه لفعل يعده القانون جريمة وكانت حالته تستدعي تطبيق هذا الإجراء حفاظا على سلامة المجتمع.
وتعد حالة المجرم خطرة على المجتمع إذا تبين من أحواله أو ماضيه أو سلوكه أو من ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها أن هناك احتمالا جديا لإقدامه على ارتكاب جريمة أخرى.


المادة 135

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (124) من هذا القانون، يعاقب على كل مخالفة لأحكام التدبير الجزائي المحكوم به، بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم.
وللمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة أن تأمر بإطالة التدبير مدة لا تزيد على نصف المدة المحكوم بها ولا تزيد في أية حال (3) ثلاث سنوات أو أن تستبدل به تدبيرا آخر مما نص عليه في الفصل السابق.


المادة 136

لا يجوز الأمر بوقف تنفيذ التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.



المادة 137

للمحكمة فيما عدا تدبير الإبعاد أن تأمر بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن أو النيابة العامة بإنهاء تدبير أمرت به من التدابير المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة أو بتعديل نطاقه ويجوز لها أن تلغي هذا الأمر في كل وقت بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.
وإذا رفض الطلب المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة فلا يجوز تجديده إلا بعد مرور (3) ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من تاريخ رفضه.


الباب الثامن - الدفاع الاجتماعي

الفصل الأول - حالات الدفاع الاجتماعي

الفرع الأول - المرض العقلي أو النفسي

المادة 138

إذا وقع الفعل المكون للجريمة من شخص تحت تأثير حالة جنون أو عاهة في العقل أو مرض نفسي أفقده القدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته بصفة مطلقة حكمت المحكمة بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا وفقا للأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العدل بعد أخذ رأي وزير الصحة ووقاية المجتمع.
ويتخذ التدبير ذاته بالنسبة إلى من يصاب بإحدى هذه الحالات بعد صدور الحكم.


الفرع الثاني - اعتياد الإجرام

المادة 139

إذا توفر العود طبقا لإحدى المادتين (108) أو (109) جاز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المقررة فيهما أن تقرر اعتبار العائد مجرما اعتاد الإجرام وفي هذه الحالة تحكم المحكمة بإيداعه إحدى مؤسسات العمل التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بعد التنسيق مع الجهات المختصة.
وإذا سبق الحكم على العائد بالعقوبة المقررة بإحدى المادتين (108) أو (109) ثم ارتكب جناية جاز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة التي يستحقها الجاني أن تقرر أنه مجرم اعتاد الإجرام، وتحكم بإيداعه إحدى مؤسسات العمل.


الفرع الثالث - الخطورة الاجتماعية

المادة 140

تتوفر الخطورة الاجتماعية في الشخص إذا كان مصابا بجنون أو عاهة في العقل أو بمرض نفسي يفقده القدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته بحيث يخشى على سلامته شخصيا أو على سلامة غيره وفي هذه الحالة يودع المصاب مأوى علاجيا بقرار من المحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب النيابة العامة.



الفصل الثاني - تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي

المادة 141

تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي هي:
1. الإيداع في مأوى علاجي.
2. الإيداع في إحدى مؤسسات العمل.
3. المراقبة.
4. الإلزام بالإقامة في الموطن الأصلي.


المادة 142

يرسل المحكوم بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا إلى منشأة صحية مخصصة لهذا الغرض حيث يلقي العناية التي تدعو إليها حالته.
ويصدر بتحديد المنشآت الصحية قرار من وزير الصحة ووقاية المجتمع بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل.
وإذا حكم بالإيداع في مأوى علاجي وجب أن تعرض على المحكمة المختصة تقارير الأطباء عن حالة المحكوم عليه في فترات دورية لا يجوز أن تزيد أي فترة منها على (6) ستة أشهر، وللمحكمة بعد أخذ رأي النيابة العامة أن تأمر بإخلاء سبيله إذا تبين أن حالته تسمح بذلك.


المادة 143

في الأحوال التي يقرر فيها القانون الإيداع في إحدى مؤسسات العمل تحكم المحكمة بذلك دون أن تحدد مدة الإيداع في حكمها.
وعلى القائمين بإدارة المؤسسة أن يرفعوا إلى المحكمة المختصة عن طريق النيابة العامة تقارير دورية عن حالة المحكوم عليه في فترات لا تزيد كل منها على (6) ستة أشهر وللمحكمة بعد أخذ رأي النيابة العامة أن تأمر بإخلاء سبيله إذا تبين لها صلاح حاله.
ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الإيداع بالنسبة إلى معتادي الإجرام على (5) خمس سنوات في الجنح و(10) عشر سنوات في الجنايات.


المادة 144

تسري على المراقبة المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب أحكام المادة (116) ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة المراقبة على (3) ثلاث سنوات.



المادة 145

الإلزام بالإقامة في الموطن الأصلي هو إعادة الشخص إلى موطنه الذي كان يقيم به قبل انتقاله إلى المكان الذي تثبت فيه خطورته الاجتماعية، وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على (3) ثلاث سنوات.



المادة 146

يجوز للمحكمة عند مخالفة أحكام التدابير المقررة في هذا الباب أن تأمر بإطالة التدبير مدة لا تزيد على نصف المدة المحكوم بها.



المادة 147

لا يجوز الأمر بوقف تنفيذ تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي.



الباب التاسع - العفو الشامل والعفو عن العقوبة والعفو القضائي

المادة 148

العفو الشامل عن جريمة أو جرائم معينة يصدر بقانون ويترتب عليه انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية أو محو حكم الإدانة الصادر فيها واعتبار هذه الجرائم أو تلك الجريمة كأن لم تكن وسقوط جميع العقوبات الأصلية والفرعية والتدابير الجزائية ولا يكون له أثر على ما سبق تنفيذه من العقوبات والتدابير الجزائية.



المادة 149

إذا صدر قانون بالعفو الشامل عن جزء من العقوبات المحكوم بها اعتبر في حكم العفو الخاص وسرت عليه أحكامه.



المادة 150

العفو الخاص يصدر بمرسوم يتضمن إسقاط العقوبة المحكوم بها من جهة قضائية اتحادية كلها أو بعضها أو يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف منها مقررة قانونا.
ولا يترتب على العفو الخاص سقوط العقوبات الفرعية ولا الآثار الجزائية الأخرى ولا التدابير الجزائية ما لم ينص المرسوم على خلاف ذلك.
ولا يكون للعفو الخاص أثر على ما سبق تنفيذه من العقوبات.


المادة 151

سقوط العقوبة أو التدبير الجزائي بالعفو الخاص يعتبر في حكم تنفيذه.



المادة 152

بالإضافة للحالات التي ورد بشأنها نص خاص يجوز للقاضي أن يعفو عن الجاني في الجنح وذلك في أي من الحالات الآتية:
1. إذا لم يكن الجاني قد أتم (21) إحدى وعشرين سنة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ولم يكن قد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة أخرى.
2. إذا كانت الجنحة من جرائم السب أو الضرب وكان الاعتداء متبادلا، أو كان الاعتداء بسيطا وتنازل المجني عليه عن حقه الشخصي.
وعلى القاضي في حالة العفو أن يوجه إلى الجاني ما يراه مناسبا من نصح وإرشاد وأن ينذره بأنه لن يستفيد في المستقبل من عفو جديد.


المادة 153

لا يخل العفو أيا كان نوعه بما يكون للخصوم أو لغيرهم من حقوق.



الكتاب الثاني - الجرائم وعقوباتها

الباب الأول - الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة ومصالحها

الفصل الأول - الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي للدولة

المادة 154

يعاقب بالإعدام كل مواطن التحق بأي وجه بالقوات المسلحة أو بإحدى الجهات الأمنية لدولة معادية أو في حالة حرب مع الدولة أو بقوة مسلحة لجماعة معادية للدولة أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة.



المادة 155

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من ارتكب عمدا فعلا يؤدي إلى المساس بسيادة الدولة أو استقلالها أو وحدتها أو سلامة أراضيها.



المادة 156

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من حمل السلاح ضد الدولة أو شرع في ذلك أو حرض عليه.



المادة 157

يعاقب بالإعدام:
1. كل من تدخل لمصلحة عدو أو دولة أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة في تدبير لزعزعة إخلاص القوات المسلحة أو إضعاف روحها المعنوية أو قوة المقاومة عندها.
2. كل من حرض أيا من منتسبي القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو الأجهزة الأمنية في زمن الحرب على الانخراط في خدمة أي دولة أو خدمة جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو سهل لهم ذلك.
3. كل من تدخل عمدا بأي كيفية كانت في جمع أي منتسبي القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو الأجهزة الأمنية أو رجال أو أموال أو مؤن أو عتاد أو تدبير شيء من ذلك لمصلحة دولة في حالة حرب مع الدولة أو لمصلحة جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة.


المادة 158

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من سهل لعدو أو دولة أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة، دخول إقليم الدولة أو سلمه جزءا من أراضيها أو مدنها أو موانيها أو حصنا أو منشأة أو موقعا أو مخزنا أو مصنعا أو سفينة أو طائرة أو أي وسيلة للمواصلات أو سلاحا أو ذخيرة أو متفجرات أو عتادا أو مهمات حربية، مما أعد للدفاع أو مما يستعمل في ذلك.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا سلم المذكورين في الفقرة السابقة مؤنا أو أغذية أو نحو ذلك مما أعد للدفاع أو مما يستعمل في ذلك.


المادة 159

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من أعان عمدا عدوا أو دولة أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة بأن نقل إليه أخبار أو كان له مرشدا.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من أدى للمذكورين في الفقرة السابقة خدمة ما للحصول على منفعة أو فائدة أو وعد بها لنفسه أو لشخص عينه لذلك سواء أكان ذلك بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر، وسواء أكنت المنفعة والفائدة مادية أم غير مادية.


المادة 160

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من ساعد أو أعان عن علم أحد أسرى الحرب أو جنود العدو أو رعاياه أو عملائه المعتقلين أو أفراد جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة، أو آوى أيا منهم أو زوده بالطعام أو الملابس أو بوسيلة نقل أو غير ذلك من صور المساعدة أو أخفاه بعد هربه من معتقله.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة إذا قاوم المساعد أو المعاون السلطات للقبض ثانية على أي ممن ذكروا وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا نجم عن المقاومة موت شخص.


المادة 161

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل موظف عام مكلف بحراسة أسير حرب أو أحد رعايا العدو أو عملائه المعتقلين سهل له عمدا الهروب من محل اعتقاله.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقع الفعل نتيجة الإهمال أو التقصير في الحراسة.


المادة 162

يعاقب بالإعدام من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهما أو تخابر مع أي منهما لمعاونتهما في عملياتهما الحربية أو للإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للدولة.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من سعى لدى المذكورين في الفقرة السابقة أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهم أو تخابر مع أي منهم للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد الدولة.


المادة 163

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل ما ارتكب في زمن السلم أي من الأفعال الآتية:
1. من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو لدى أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها أو تخابر مع أي منهما، وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمركز الدولة العسكري أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي.
2. من أتلف عمدا أو أخفى أو اختلس أو زور أوراقا أو وثائق وهو يعلم أنها متعلقة بأمن الدولة أو بأية مصلحة وطنية أخرى.
3. من سعى إلى تجنيد أو جند أشخاص لمصلحة دولة أجنبية أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو إلى أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهم.
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب أو بقصد الإضرار بمركز الدولة العسكري أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي أو بمصلحة وطنية لها أو إذا وقعت الجريمة من موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة.


المادة 164

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل شخص كلف بالمفاوضة مع حكومة أجنبية أو منظمة دولية أو شركة أو جهة أجنبية في شأن من شؤون الدولة فتعمد إجراءها ضد مصلحتها.



المادة 165

كل من طلب أو قبل أو أخذ لنفسه أو لغيره، ولو بالوساطة من دولة أجنبية أو جماعة تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو من أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهما عطية أو منحة أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعد بشيء من ذلك بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من أعطى أو وعد أو عرض شيئا مما ذكر بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية ولو لم يقبل عطاؤه أو وعده أو عرضه.
كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من توسط في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم الواردة بهذه المادة.
وإذا كان الطلب أو القبول أو الوعد أو العرض أو التوسط كتابة فإن الجريمة تتم بمجرد تصدير الكتاب أو إرساله بأية وسيلة أخرى.


المادة 166

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من سلم أو أفشى على أي وجه وبأية وسيلة إلى دولة أجنبية أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو إلى أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهم سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة أو توصل بأية طريقة للحصول على سر من هذه الأسرار بقصد تسليمه أو إفشائه لدولة أجنبية أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهم، وكذلك كل من أتلف لمصلحتهم شيئا يعد سرا من أسرار الدفاع أو جعله غير صالح لأن ينتفع به.



المادة 167

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أفشى سرا أؤتمن عليه من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة.
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب.


المادة 168

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد:
1. كل من سعى للحصول بأية وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة ولم يقصد تسليمه أو إفشاءه لدولة أجنبية أو جماعة معادية أو تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهم.
2. كل من أذاع بأية طريقة سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة.
3- كل من نظم أو استعمل بأية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال أو تقنية المعلومات أو أية وسيلة أخرى بقصد الحصول على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة أو تسليمه أو إذاعته.
4. كل من حاز أو احتفظ دون ترخيص أو إذن على محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات أو بيانات أو معلومات تتضمن سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة أو كان الاحتفاظ أو الحيازة لغرض الحصول على منفعة خاصة.
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب.


المادة 169

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من أتلف أو عيب أو عطل عمدا سلاحا أو سفينة أو طائرة أو مهمات أو منشأة أو وسيلة مواصلات أو مرفق عام أو ذخيرة أو مؤنا أو أدوية أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع عن الدولة أو مما يستعمل في ذلك.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أساء عمدا صنع أو إصلاح شيء مما ذكر في الفقرة السابقة، وكذلك كل من أتى عمدا عملا من شأنه أن يجعلها غير صالحة ولو مؤقتا للانتفاع بها فيما أعدت له أو أن ينشأ عنها ضرر.
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب.


المادة 170

كل من قام بالذات أو بالوساطة في زمن الحرب سواء مباشرة أو عن طريق بلد آخر بتصدير بضائع أو منتجات أو غيرها من المواد من الدولة إلى بلد معاد أو باستيراد شيء من تلك المواد من هذا البلد يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على ضعف قيمة الأشياء المصدرة أو المستوردة على ألا تقل عن (1.000.000) مليون درهم.
ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة، فإن لم تضبط حكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء.


المادة 171

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة وبغرامة تعادل ضعف قيمة العمل محل الجريمة ولا تقل عن (1.000.000) مليون درهم، كل من باشر في زمن الحرب بالذات أو بالوساطة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عملا من الأعمال التجارية التي لم تذكر في المادة (170) من هذا الفصل مع رعايا بلد معاد، ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة، فإن لم تضبط حكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء.



المادة 172

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة كل من أخل عمدا في زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو نقل أو توريد أو التزام أو أشغال عامة أو أية عقود أخرى ارتبط بها مع الحكومة لحاجات القوات المسلحة أو لوقاية المدنيين أو لتموينهم أو ارتكب أي غش في تنفيذها.
فإذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع عن الدولة أو بعمليات القوات المسلحة كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.
ويسري حكم الفقرتين السابقتين على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء إذا كان الإخلال بتنفيذ الالتزام أو الغش في التنفيذ راجعا إلى فعلهم.
ويحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال بغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما أحدثه من أضرار بأموال الدولة أو بمصالحها على ألا تقل عن ضعف ما دخل ذمته نتيجة الإخلال أو الغش.


المادة 173

إذا وقع أحد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين (169) و(172) من هذا الفصل بسبب إهمال أو تقصير، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم ولا تزيد على قيمة ما أحدثه الإهمال أو التقصير من أضرار بأموال الدولة أو بمصالحها.



المادة 174

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من قام بعمل ضد دولة أجنبية من شأنه الإساءة للعلاقات السياسية أو تعريض مواطني الدولة أو موظفيها أو أموالها أو مصالحها لخطر أعمال انتقامية.
فإذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع شيء مما ذكر في هذه المادة كانت العقوبة الإعدام.
إذا وقع الفعل المنصوص عليه بالفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، عن طريق الكتابة أو الخطابة أو الرسم أو التصريح أو بأية وسيلة تقنية معلومات أو وسيلة إعلامية تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم.


المادة 175

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من أذاع عمدا في زمن الحرب أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو عمد إلى دعاية مثيرة وكان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن الدولة أو بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة أو إثارة الفزع بين الناس أو إضعاف الروح المعنوية في الدولة.



المادة 176

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين:
1. كل من طار فوق مناطق من إقليم الدولة على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطات المختصة، ويعد في حكم الطيران التحليق بطائرة بدون طيار.
2. كل من قام بأخذ صور أو رسوم أو خرائط أو إحداثيات لمواضع أو أماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطات المختصة.
3. كل من دخل بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة حصنا أو إحدى منشآت الدفاع أو معسكر أو منشأة نفطية أو مكانا خيمت أو استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة أو سفينة حربية أو تجارية أو طائرة أو سيارة حربية أو أي محل عسكري أو محلا أو مصنعا يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن الوطن ويكون الجمهور ممنوعا من دخوله.
4. كل من وجد في أماكن حظرت السلطات العسكرية الإقامة أو الوجود فيها.
فإذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب أو باستعمال وسيلة من وسائل الخداع أو الغش أو التخفي أو إخفاء الشخصية أو الجنسية أو المهنة أو الصفة كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات وفي حالة اجتماع هذين الظرفين تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت.
ويعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بالحبس أو بالغرامة.


المادة 177

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من نشر أو أذاع أو سلم لدولة أجنبية أو جماعة تسعى للإخلال بأمن الدولة أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتهما بأية صورة وعلى أي وجه وبأية وسيلة كانت أخبارا أو معلومات أو أشياء أو مكاتبات أو وثائق أو خرائط أو رسوما أو صورا أو إحداثيات أو غير ذلك مما يكون خاصا بالدوائر الحكومية أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون وكان محظورا من الجهة المختصة نشره أو إذاعته.



المادة 178

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من جمع بغير ترخيص من السلطة المختصة معلومات أو بيانات أو أشياء أو وثائق أو تصميمات أو إحصاءات أو غيرها بغرض تسليمها إلى دولة أجنبية أو جماعة أو منظمة أو كيان أو غيرها أيا كانت تسميتها أو شكلها أو إلى أحد ممن يعمل لمصلحتها.



المادة 179

يعتبر سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة:
1. المعلومات العسكرية والسياسية والاقتصادية والصناعية والعلمية والأمنية والمتعلقة بالأمن الاجتماعي أو غيرها من المعلومات التي لا يعلمها بحكم طبيعتها إلا الأشخاص الذين لهم صفة في ذلك والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدولة أن تبقى سرا على ما عداهم.
2. المكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات والصور والإحداثيات وغيرها من الأشياء التي قد يؤدي كشفها إلى إفشاء معلومات مما أشير إليه في الفقرة السابقة والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدولة أن تبقى سرا على غير من يناط بهم حفظها أو استعمالها.
3. الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية والأجهزة الأمنية وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وأفرادها وغير ذلك مما له مساس بالشؤون العسكرية والخطط الحربية والأمنية ما لم يكن قد صدر إذن كتابي من السلطة المختصة بنشره أو إذاعته.
4. الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والإجراءات التي تتخذ لكشف الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وضبط الجناة وكذلك الأخبار والمعلومات الخاصة بسير التحقيق والمحاكمة إذا حظرت سلطة التحقيق أو المحكمة المختصة إذاعتها.


المادة 180

إذا ارتكب الجاني جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (162، 163 فقرة (1) بند (1) وفقرة (2)، 165، 166، 175، 177) من هذا الفصل مع جماعة أو منظمة أجنبية أو غيرها أيا كانت تسميتها، أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة.



الفصل الثاني - الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الداخلي للدولة

المادة 181

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من حاول أو شرع بالقوة في قلب نظام الحكم أو الاستيلاء عليه.



المادة 182

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من حاول الاعتداء على سلامة رئيس الدولة أو حريته أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة إذا وقعت الجريمة أو شرع في ارتكابها.



المادة 183

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (15) خمسة عشرة سنة ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة والغرامة كل من سخر أو أهان أو أضر بسمعة أو هيبة رئيس الدولة.

المادة 184

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم كل من سخر أو أهان أو أضر بسمعة أو هيبة أو مكانة الدولة أو إحدى سلطاتها أو مؤسساتها أو أي من قادتها المؤسسين أو علم الدولة أو السلام أو الشعار أو النشيد الوطني أو أي من رموزها الوطنية.



المادة 185

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الدولة على أداء عمل من اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه.



المادة 186

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أي وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الوزراء أو نائبه أو أحد الوزراء أو رئيس المجلس الوطني الاتحادي أو أحد أعضائه أو أحد أعضاء السلطة القضائية على أداء عمل من اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه.



المادة 187

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من حاول أو شرع أو اعتدى على سلامة أو حرية رئيس دولة أجنبية.
ولا ترفع الدعوى في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة إلا من النائب العام.


المادة 188

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار أو تولى قيادة أو انضم أو التحق بأي جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو تنظيم أو جماعة أو عصابة أو فرع لإحداها أيا كانت تسميتها أو شكلها، تهدف أو تدعو إلى قلب نظام الحكم في الدولة أو الاستيلاء عليه أو إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور أو القوانين أو مناهضة المبادئ الأساسية التي يقوم عليها نظام الحكم في الدولة أو منع إحدى مؤسسات الدولة أو إحدى السلطات العامة من ممارسة أعمالها أو الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطنين أو غيرها من الحريات والحقوق العامة التي كفلها الدستور أو القانون أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلم الاجتماعي.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من تعاون مع إحدى الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو التنظيمات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أو شارك فيها بأية صورة أو أمدها بمعونات مالية أو مادية مع علمه بأغراضها.


المادة 189

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (15) خمس عشرة سنة ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة كل من روج بالقول أو الكتابة أو بأية طريقة أخرى لأي من الأفعال أو الأغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة (188) من هذا الفصل.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من حاز بالذات أو بالوساطة أو أحرز أية محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات تتضمن ترويجا أو تحبيذا لشيء مما نص عليه في الفقرة الأولى إذا كانت معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها، وكل من حاز أو أحرز أية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة شيء مما ذكر.


المادة 190

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار أو انضم أو التحق بأي جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو تنظيم أو جماعة أو عصابة أو فرع لإحداها أيا كانت تسميتها أو شكلها تهدف أو تسعى أو من شأن نشاطها الإخلال بأمن الدولة أو مصالحها.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من تعاون مع إحدى الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو التنظيمات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بأية صورة أو أمدها بمعونات مالية أو مادية مع علمه بأغراضها.


المادة 191

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات كل من جمع أو حصل أو تسلم أموالا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر من داخل الدولة أو خارجها متى كان ذلك من أجل تحقيق أي من الأغراض المنصوص عليها في المواد (188)، (189)، (190) من هذا القانون.



المادة 192

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات كل من باشر نشاطا بقصد التعليم أو تقديم الإرشاد أو التدريب على تنفيذ الأهداف المنصوص عليها بالمواد (188)، (189)، (190) من هذا القانون، سواء كانت هذه الأنشطة بشكل مباشر أو بإحدى وسائل تقنية المعلومات.



المادة 193

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار في الدولة بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة دارا للعبادة أو للتعليم الديني.
فإذا ترتب على أي من الأفعال المذكورة في الفقرة الأولى الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلم الاجتماعي أو إلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 194

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار في الدولة بغير ترخيص جمعية أو هيئة أو تنظيما أو فرعا لها من أي نوع كان أو استهدف بنشاطها أغراضا غير مشروعة.
ويعاقب بالسجن الذي لا يقل عن (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (300.000) ثلاثمائة ألف درهم إذا صدر الترخيص بناء على بيانات كاذبة.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم كل من انضم أو التحق بجمعية أو هيئة أو تنظيم أو فرع مما ذكر في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة وكان عالما بغرضها غير المشروع أو بكونها غير مرخص لها.
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من تعاون مع جمعية أو هيئة أو تنظيم أو فرع مما ذكر في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة وكان عالما بغرضها غير المشروع أو بكونها غير مرخص لها.


المادة 195

تحكم المحكمة في الأحوال المبينة في المواد (188) و(189) و(190) و(193) من هذا القانون بحل الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع أو الدور المذكورة فيها وإغلاق أمكنتها.
وتحكم المحكمة في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة والأوراق والأدوات وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو يكون موجودا في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع هذه الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع أو الدور المذكورة.
كما تحكم بمصادرة كل مال يكون في الظاهر داخلا ضمن أملاك المحكوم عليه إذا كانت هناك قرائن أو دلائل كافية على أن هذا المال هو في الواقع مورد مخصص للصرف منه على الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع أو الدور المذكورة.


المادة 196

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم كل من استغل الدين في الترويج بالقول أو الكتابة أو بأية وسيلة أخرى لأفكار من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلم الاجتماعي.



المادة 197

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من تولى لغرض إجرامي قيادة فرقة أو قسم من الجيش أو الشرطة أو قسم من الأسطول أو سفينة أو طائرة أو نقطة عسكرية أو شرطية أو ميناء أو مدينة بغير تكليف من الحكومة أو بغير سبب مشروع.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من استمر رغم الأمر الصادر إليه من الحكومة في قيادة عسكرية أو أمنية أيا كانت وكل قائد قوة عسكرية أو أمنية استبقاها بعد صدور أمر الحكومة بتسريحها.


المادة 198

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل شخص له حق الأمر في أفراد القوات المسلحة أو وزارة الداخلية أو الأجهزة الأمنية طلب إليهم أو كلفهم العمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة إذا كان ذلك لغرض إجرامي.
فإذا ترتب على الجريمة تعطيل تنفيذ أوامر الحكومة كانت العقوبة الإعدام أما من دونه من رؤساء العساكر أو قادتهم الذين أطاعوه مع علمهم بنيته الإجرامية فيعاقبون بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (15) خمس عشرة سنة ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة.


المادة 199

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من حرض أحد منتسبي القوات المسلحة أو رجال الشرطة أو الأجهزة الأمنية على الخروج عن الطاعة أو على التحول عن أداء واجباتهم العسكرية أو الأمنية أو الشرطية.



المادة 200

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من ألف عصابة هاجمت طائفة من السكان أو قاومت بالسلاح رجال السلطة العامة لمنع تنفيذ القوانين وكذلك من تولى زعامة عصابة من هذا القبيل أو تولى فيها قيادة ما.
أما من انضم إلى تلك العصابة ولم يشترك في تأليفها ولم يتقلد فيها قيادة ما فيعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت.


المادة 201

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من تقلد رئاسة عصابة حاملة للسلاح أو تولى فيها قيادة ما أو أدار حركتها أو نظمها وكان ذلك بقصد اغتصاب أو نهب الأراضي أو الأموال المملوكة للدولة أو لجماعة من الناس أو مقاومة القوة العسكرية المكلفة بمطاردة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم، ويعاقب من عدا هؤلاء من أفراد العصابة بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت.



المادة 202

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من جلب إلى العصابة المذكورة في المادة السابقة أو أعطاها أسلحة أو مهمات أو آلات تستعين بها على تحقيق غرضها وهو يعلم ذلك أو بعث إليها بالمؤن أو جمع لها أموالا أو دخل في مخابرات إجرامية بأية كيفية كانت مع رؤساء تلك العصابة أو مديريها وكذلك من قدم لهم مساكن أو محلات يأوون إليها أو يجتمعون فيها وهو يعلم غايتهم وصفتهم.



المادة 203

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من شرع بالقوة في احتلال أحد المباني العامة أو المخصصة لدوائر حكومية أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون.
فإذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد من ألف العصابة وكذلك من تولى زعامتها أو تولى فيها قيادة ما.


المادة 204

يعاقب بالحبس كل من أتلف عمدا مباني أو أملاكا عامة أو مخصصة لدوائر حكومية أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو أعمال ذات منفعة عامة أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن هياج أو فتنة أو بقصد إحداث الرعب بين الناس أو إشاعة الفوضى.
ويحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال بدفع قيمة الشيء الذي أتلفه.


المادة 205

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من صنع أو استورد متفجرات دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك. ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حاز أو أحرز متفجرات دون ترخيص بذلك.
ويعتبر في حكم المتفجرات كل مادة تدخل في تركيبها ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص وكذلك الأجهزة والآلات والأدوات التي تستخدم في صنعها أو تفجيرها.


المادة 206

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من استعمل متفجرات في ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (203) و(204) من هذا القانون.



المادة 207

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من استعمل عمدا أو شرع في استعمال المتفجرات استعمالا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس للخطر.



المادة 208

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات كل من استعمل أو استورد أسلحة أو ذخائر أو متفجرات أو عتادا عسكريا عمدا أو شرع في ذلك وكان من شأن ذلك تعريض أموال الغير للخطر.
فإذا أحدث الانفجار ضررا جسيما بتلك الأموال عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 209

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم كل من حرض غيره على عدم الانقياد للقوانين أو حسن أمرا يعد جريمة.



المادة 210

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم، كل من أشترك في تجمهر مؤلف من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل في مكان عام بقصد الشغب أو منع أو تعطيل تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح أو كان من شأنه الإخلال بالأمن العام، إذا بقي متجمهرا بعد أن صدر أمر من أحد رجال السلطة بالتفرق والانصراف.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم، إذا أرتدى أقنعة أو أغطية لإخفاء ملامح الوجه بقصد ارتكاب جريمة أثناء التجمهر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا ترتب على التجمهر أعمال شغب أو الإخلال بالسلم أو الأمن العام أو تعطيل الإنتاج أو تعطيل مصالح الأفراد أو إيذائهم أو تعريضهم للخطر أو الحيلولة دون ممارستهم لحقوقهم أو تعطيل حركة المرور أو الاعتداء على الأرواح أو الممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة أو تعريضها للخطر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات إذا كان شخص أو أكثر من الذين يتألف منهم التجمهر حاملين أسلحة ظاهرة أو مخبأة ولو كان مرخص بحملها.


المادة 211

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات كل من عرض أو أعطى أو حصل على مبالغ نقدية أو أية منفعة لتنظيم تجمهر بقصد ارتكاب أي من الأفعال المنصوص عليها بالمادة السابقة، أو توسط في ذلك.



المادة 212

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من دعي إلى تجمهر في مكان عام أو روج له بأي طريقة أو قاده أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته وذلك بقصد ارتكاب أعمال شغب أو منع أو تعطيل تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح أو الإخلال بالأمن العام ولو لم تقبل دعوته، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من حرض عليه.



المادة 213

في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين (210) و(211) من هذا القانون، تحكم المحكمة بمصادرة الأسلحة والأموال والأشياء المستخدمة في الجريمة فإذا تعذر ضبط أي منها حكمت المحكمة بغرامة تعادل قيمتها، وذلك دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية.



المادة 214

تسري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد (210)، (211)، (212)، (213) من هذا القانون على كل مسيرة أو موكب قام لذات الغرض أو حقق ذات النتيجة.



المادة 215

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من استعمل أية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال أو وسائل تقنية المعلومات أو أية وسيلة أخرى في نشر معلومات أو أخبار أو التحريض على أفعال من شأنها تعريض أمن الدولة للخطر أو المساس بالنظام العام.



المادة 216

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم كل من حرض على بغض طائفة من الناس أو على الازدراء بها إذا كان من شأن هذا التحريض اضطراب الأمن العام.



المادة 217

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم كل من أذاع أو نشر أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو بث دعايات مثيرة من شأنها:
1. تكدير الأمن العام أو إلقاء الرعب بين الناس.
2. إلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة.
3. تأليب الرأي العام أو إثارته.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم إذا ترتب على أي من الأفعال المذكورة بالفقرة الأولى تأليب الرأي العام أو إثارته ضد إحدى سلطات الدولة أو مؤسساتها.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة كل من حاز بالذات أو بالوساطة أو أحرز محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات أيا كان نوعها تتضمن شيئا مما نص عليه في الفقرة الأولى إذا كانت معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها، وكل من حاز أو أحرز أية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة شيء مما ذكر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا كان الجاني من القوات المسلحة أو وزارة الداخلية أو الأجهزة الأمنية أو إذا تحققت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين داخل دور العبادة أو في الأماكن الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة أو وزارة الداخلية أو الأجهزة الأمنية.


المادة 218

للمحكمة أن تحكم بعقوبة الإعدام في أية جناية منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل إذا وقعت في زمن الحرب بقصد إعانة العدو أو الإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شأنها تحقيق الغرض المنشود.



المادة 219

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة كل من أفتى بفتوى من شأنها الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض حياة إنسان أو سلامته أو أمنه أو حريته للخطر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا ترتب على الفتوى حدوث ضرر أيا كان.


المادة 220

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل مواطن شارك بدون إذن من الجهات المختصة في نزاع مسلح دولي أو غير دولي.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حرض أو دعا أو روج أو سهل بدون إذن من الجهات المختصة، على المشاركة في نزاع مسلح دولي أو غير دولي.


المادة 221

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مواطن خالف الحظر الصادر من الجهات المختصة في الدولة بدخول دولة أخرى أو البقاء فيها.



المادة 222

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أعلن بإحدى طرق العلانية عداءه للدولة أو لنظام الحكم فيها أو عدم ولائه لقيادتها.



المادة 223

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (2.000.000) مليوني درهم كل من خالف التعليمات الصادرة من قبل السلطات المعنية في الدولة بشأن تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة بشأن فرض عقوبات دولية على الدول.



الفصل الثالث - أحكام خاصة بالجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي والداخلي للدولة

المادة 224

تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفصلين الأول والثاني من الباب الأول من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون، وعلى الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة المنصوص عليها في القوانين الأخرى.



المادة 225

لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام المواد (97)، و(98)، و(99) من هذا القانون عند الحكم بالإدانة في جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة، عدا الجنايات المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد فيجوز النزول بعقوبة الإعدام إلى السجن المؤبد، والنزول بعقوبة السجن المؤبد إلى السجن المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن (10) عشر سنوات.



المادة 226

كل حكم بالإدانة في جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي يستوجب إبعاد الأجنبي المحكوم عليه من الدولة بعد انقضاء العقوبة المحكوم بها.



المادة 227

1. لا تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية في الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي بمضي المدة.
2. لا تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها في الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي إلا بالتنفيذ التام أو بالعفو الشامل أو بالعفو الخاص.
3. لا تخضع العقوبات المقيدة للحرية المحكوم بها في جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي للإفراج المبكر المنصوص عليه في قانون المنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية النافذ أو في أي تشريع آخر.


المادة 228

استثناء من أحكام المادة (225) من هذا القانون، تحكم المحكمة بناء على طلب من النائب العام أو من تلقاء نفسها، بتخفيف العقوبة أو استبدالها بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (10.000.000) عشرة ملايين درهم أو الإعفاء منها، عمن أدلى من الجناة إلى السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بمعلومات تتعلق بأي جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي أو الجرائم التي تعتبر من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة في القوانين العقابية الأخرى، متى أدى ذلك إلى الكشف عنها أو عن مرتكبيها أو إثباتها عليهم أو القبض على أحدهم.
ويكون للنائب العام وحده دون غيره أن يطلب من المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوى إعمال حكم الفقرة السابقة في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها فيها، إذا تعلق الطلب بالمصلحة العليا للدولة أو بأي مصلحة وطنية أخرى، فإذا صدر حكم في الدعوى جاز له أن يقدم الطلب إلى المحكمة التي أصدرته قبل التنفيذ أو أثناء التنفيذ.


المادة 229

إذا ارتكب شخص عدة جرائم من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي قبل الحكم عليه في إحداها ولم تتوافر في هذه الجرائم الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين (88) و(89) من هذا القانون، حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لكل منها ونفذت عليه جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها بالتعاقب على ألا يزيد مجموع مدد السجن المؤقت وحده أو مجموع مدد السجن المؤقت والحبس معا على (40) أربعين سنة وألا تزيد مدد الحبس في جميع الأحوال على (20) عشرين سنة.
وإذا تنوعت العقوبات وجب تنفيذ عقوبة السجن المؤقت ثم عقوبة الحبس.


المادة 230

تجب عقوبة السجن المؤبد المحكوم بها في جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة عقوبتي السجن المؤقت والحبس.



المادة 231

يعاقب باعتباره شريكا بالتسبب في الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة:
1. كل من كان عالما بنيات الجاني وقدم إليه إعانة أو وسيلة للتعيش أو سكنا أو مأوى أو مكانا للاجتماع أو غير ذلك من التسهيلات، وكذلك كل من حمل رسائله أو سهل له البحث في موضوع الجريمة أو إخفائه أو نقله أو إبلاغه.
2. كل من أخفى أشياء استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب الجريمة أو تحصلت منها وهو يعلم بذلك.
3. كل من أتلف أو اختلس أو أخفى أو غير عمدا مستندا من شأنه تسهيل كشف الجريمة أو أدلتها أو عقاب مرتكبها.
ويجوز للمحكمة في الأحوال السابقة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقارب الجاني وأصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة إذا لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص آخر في القانون.


المادة 232

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائي سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة أو اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود من الاتفاق الجنائي.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من كان له شأن في إدارة حركة هذا الاتفاق.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من دعا آخر للانضمام إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل ولم تقبل دعوته.
ومع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة معينة أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود وكانت عقوبة الشروع في هذه الجريمة أخف مما نصت عليه الفقرات السابقة، فلا توقع عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة لذلك الشروع.
ويعفي من العقوبات المقررة في الفقرات الثلاث الأولى كل من بادر من الجناة إلى إبلاغ السلطات المختصة بقيام الاتفاق، ومن اشتركوا فيه قبل البدء في ارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها.


المادة 233

يعاقب كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة بالعقوبة المقررة للشروع في الجريمة التي حرض على ارتكابها إذا لم ينتج عن التحريض أثر.



المادة 234

كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بالأمن الخارجي أو الداخلي للدولة ولم يبادر إلى إبلاغ السلطات المختصة يعاقب بعقوبة الشروع لتلك الجريمة.
ويجوز الإعفاء من العقوبة إذا كان من امتنع عن الإبلاغ زوجا للجاني أو أحد أقاربه أو أصهاره حتى الدرجة الرابعة.


المادة 235

فضلا عن التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، يجوز للمحكمة، بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة، أن تحكم بإخضاع المحكوم عليه في إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب وكانت حالته تستدعي تطبيق هذا الإجراء حفاظا على سلامة المجتمع، وللمدة التي تحددها المحكمة، لتدبير أو أكثر من التدابير الآتية:
1. المنع من السفر.
2. تحديد الإقامة في مكان معين.
3. حظر ارتياد أماكن أو محال معينة.
4. منع الاتصال بشخص أو أشخاص معينين.
5. حظر استخدام وسائل اتصال معينة أو المنع من حيازتها أو إحرازها.
6. وضع المحكوم عليه تحت الإشراف أو المراقبة.
7. إيداع المحكوم عليه في أحد مراكز التأهيل.
8. الخضوع لبرامج مناصحة للمحكوم عليهم في إحدى الجنايات الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي.
تشرف النيابة العامة على تنفيذ التدابير وترفع للمحكمة التي أمرت بها تقارير عن مسلك الخاضع للتدبير في فترات دورية لا تزيد أي فترة منها على (3) ثلاثة أشهر.
للمحكمة أن تأمر بإنهاء التدبير أو تعديله أو إنقاص مدته وذلك بناء على طلب من النيابة أو الخاضع للتدبير، وإذا رفض طلب الخاضع للتدبير فلا يجوز له تقديم طلب جديد إلا بعد مرور (3) ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الرفض. يعاقب الخاضع للتدبير بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة إذا خالف التدبير الذي أمرت به المحكمة.


المادة 236

للنائب العام أن يقبل التصالح في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (174) الفقرة الثانية، (176) الفقرتين الأولى والثالثة، (184)، (209)، (210) الفقرة الأولى، (217) الفقرات الأولى والثانية والثالثة، (221) من هذا القانون، مقابل دفع المتهم مبلغ لا يقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم ولا يزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم، وذلك قبل إحالة الدعوى الجزائية إلى المحكمة المختصة.
ويترتب على التصالح انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية، ولا أثر للتصالح على حقوق المضرور من الجريمة.


الفصل الرابع - الجرائم الماسة بالاقتصاد الوطني

المادة 237

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خرب بأية وسيلة مصنعا أو أحد ملحقاته أو مرافقه أو مستودعا للمواد الأولية أو المنتجات أو السلع الاستهلاكية أو غير ذلك من الأموال الثابتة أو المنقولة المعدة لتنفيذ خطة التنمية.



المادة 238

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من حرض بإحدى طرق العلانية على سحب الأموال المودعة في المصارف أو الصناديق العامة أو على بيع سندات الدولة وغيرها من السندات العامة أو على الإمساك عن شرائها.



الفصل الخامس - تزييف العملة والسندات المالية الحكومية

المادة 239

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم كل من قلد أو زيف أو زور بأية كيفية كانت سواء بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره عملة ورقية أو معدنية متداولة قانونا في الدولة أو في دولة أخرى أو سندا ماليا حكوميا.
ويعتبر تزييفا في العملة المعدنية إنقاص شيء من معدنها أو طلاؤها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة أخرى أكثر منها قيمة.


المادة 240

يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة كل من أدخل بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره في الدولة أو أخرج منها عملة أو سندا مما ذكر في المادة السابقة متى كانت العملة أو السند مقلدا أو مزورا، وكذلك كل من روج شيئا من ذلك أو تعامل به أو حازه بقصد الترويج أو التعامل وهو في كل ذلك على علم بالتقليد أو التزييف أو التزوير.



المادة 241

إذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين هبوط سعر العملة الوطنية أو السندات المالية الحكومية أو زعزعة الثقة المالية في الأسواق الداخلية أو الخارجية تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد.



المادة 242

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من روج عملة معدنية أو ورقية بطل العمل بها أو أعادها إلى التعامل أو أدخلها في البلاد مع علمه بذلك.



المادة 243

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50,000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من قبل بحسن نية عملة معدنية أو ورقية أو سندا ماليا حكوميا مقلدا أو مزيفا ثم تعامل في شيء من ذلك بعد علمه بالتقليد أو التزييف أو التزوير.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5,000) خمسة آلاف درهم من أبي قبول عملة وطنية صحيحة بالقيمة المحددة لها قانونا.


المادة 244

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من صنع آلات أو أدوات أو أشياء غير ذلك مما خصص لتقليد أو تزييف أو تزوير شيء مما ذكر في المادة (239) من هذا القانون أو حصل عليه بقصد استعماله لهذا الغرض.
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من حاز تلك الآلات أو الأدوات أو الأشياء مع علمه بأمرها.


المادة 245

يعفي من العقوبة كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية قبل استعمال العملة أو السند المقلد أو المزيف أو المزور وقبل الكشف عن الجريمة، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقاب متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط باقي الجناة.



الفصل السادس - التزوير

الفرع الأول - تزوير وتقليد الأختام والعلامات والطوابع

المادة 246

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات كل من قلد أو زور بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره خاتم الدولة، أو خاتم أو إمضاء رئيس الدولة أو أي من حكام الإمارات وأولياء عهودهم ونوابهم، أو أحد الأختام أو الطوابع البريدية أو المالية، أو علامات الحكومة ودوائرها أو إدارتها أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون، أو خاتم أو إمضاء أو علامات أحد موظفيها، أو الدمغات الحكومية للذهب أو الفضة أو غيرها من المعادن الثمينة أو الأحجار الكريمة.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من استعمل شيئا مما تقدم أو أدخله في الدولة مع علمه بتقليده أو تزويره.


المادة 247

إذا كانت الأختام أو الطوابع البريدية أو المالية أو العلامات التي وقعت في شأنها الجرائم المبينة في المادة السابقة خاصة بشخص اعتباري غير ما ذكر بها كانت العقوبة الحبس.



المادة 248

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من استعمل بغير حق خاتم الدولة أو خاتم رئيس الدولة أو خاتم أحد حكام الإمارات وأولياء عهودهم ونوابهم، أو أحد الأختام أو الطوابع البريدية أو المالية، أو علامات الحكومة أو دوائرها أو إداراتها أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون، أو خاتم أحد موظفيها، وكان من شأن ذلك الأضرار بمصلحة عامة أو خاصة.



المادة 249

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة كل من قلد أو زور اللوحات المعدنية أو العلامات الأخرى التي تصدر عن الإدارات الحكومية تنفيذا للقوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة. ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من استعمل شيئا من ذلك مع علمه بتقليده أو بتزويره، وكذلك كل من استعمل لوحة أو علامة صحيحة مما ذكر لا حق له في استعمالها.



المادة 250

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من صنع أو وزع أو عرض للبيع مطبوعات أو نماذج مهما كانت طريقة صنعها - تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة العلامات أو الطوابع الحكومية البريدية أو المالية أو الخاصة بالمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية أو التي تصدر في إحدى الدول الداخلة في اتحاد البريد الدولي - ويعتبر في حكم العلامات والطوابع المذكورة قسائم المجاوبة الدولية البريدية.



الفرع الثاني - تزوير المحررات

المادة 251

تزوير المحرر هو تغيير الحقيقة فيه بإحدى الطرق المبينة فيما بعد، تغييرا من شأنه إحداث ضرر، وبنية استعماله كمحرر صحيح.
ويعد من طرق التزوير:
1. إدخال تغيير على محرر موجود، سواء بالإضافة إلى الحذف أو التغيير في كتابة المحرر أو الأرقام أو العلامات أو الصور الموجودة فيه أو عليه.
2. وضع إمضاء أو ختم مزور أو تغيير إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة صحيحة.
3. الحصول بطريق المباغتة أو الغش على إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة لشخص دون علم بمحتويات المحرر أو دون رضاء صحيح به.
4. اصطناع محرر أو تقليده ونسبته إلى الغير.
5. ملء ورقة ممضاة أو مختومة أو مبصومة على بياض بغير موافقة صاحب الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة.
6. انتحال الشخصية أو استبدالها في محرر أعد لإثباتها.
7. تحريف الحقيقة في محرر حال تحريره فيما أعد لإثباته.


المادة 252

يعاقب على التزوير في محرر رسمي بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات ويعاقب على التزوير في محرر غير رسمي بالحبس.



المادة 253

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من زور صورة محرر رسمي وتم استعمال تلك الصورة، أو استعمل صورة محرر رسمي مع علمه بتزويره، ويعاقب بالحبس إذا كانت الصورة لمحرر غير رسمي.



المادة 254

المحرر الرسمي هو الذي يختص موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة بمقتضى وظيفته بتحريره أو بالتدخل في تحريره على أية صورة أو إعطائه الصفة الرسمية.
أما ما عدا ذلك من المحررات فهو محرر غير رسمي.


المادة 255

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل طبيب أو قابلة أصدر شهادة أو بيانا مزورا في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو غير ذلك مما يتصل بمهنته مع علمه بذلك ولو وقع الفعل نتيجة رجاء أو توصية أو وساطة.



المادة 256

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم من قرر في إجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة أو الوراثة أو الوصية الواجبة أمام السلطة المختصة بإصدار الإعلام أقوالا غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المرغوب إثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها أو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة وذلك متى ضبط الإعلام على أساس هذه الأقوال.



المادة 257

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من أعطى بيانات شخصية غير صحيحة في تحقيق قضائي أو إداري.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من قدم بيانات شخصية كاذبة لموظف عام أثناء أو بمناسبة تأدية وظيفته.


المادة 258

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة التزوير بحسب الأحوال كل من استعمل المحرر المزور مع علمه بتزويره.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها بحسب الأحوال كل من استعمل محررا صحيحا أو صورته باسم شخص غيره أو انتفع به بغير حق.


المادة 259

لا تسري أحكام هذا الفرع على أحوال التزوير المنصوص عليها في قوانين عقابية خاصة.



الفصل السابع - الاختلاس والإضرار بالمال العام

المادة 260

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة اختلس مالا أو أوراقا أو غيرها وجدت في حيازته بسبب وظيفته أو تكليفه.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير أو استعمال محرر مزور أو صورة مزورة لمحرر رسمي ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة.


المادة 261

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة استغل وظيفته فاستولي بغير حق على مال أو أوراق أو غيرها للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) أو أوراق أو مال خاص وجد تحت يده بمناسبة وظيفته أو سهل ذلك لغيره. وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير أو استعمال محرر مزور أو صورة مزورة لمحرر رسمي ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة.



المادة 262

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة حصل أو حاول أن يحصل لنفسه، أو حصل أو حاول أن يحصل لغيره بدون حق، على ربح أو منفعة من عمل من أعمال وظيفته.



المادة 263

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة له شأن في تحصيل الضرائب أو الرسوم أو الغرامات أو نحوها طلب أخذ ما ليس مستحقا أو ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمه بذلك.



المادة 264

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أضر عمدا بأموال أو مصالح الجهة التي يعمل بها أو بأموال الغير أو مصالحه المعهود بها إلى تلك الجهة.



المادة 265

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة له شأن في إعداد أو إدارة أو تنفيذ المقاولات أو التوريدات أو الأشغال أو التعهدات المتعلقة بالدولة أو بإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) انتفع مباشرة أو بالوساطة من عمل من الأعمال المذكورة أو حصل لنفسه أو لغيره على عمولة بمناسبة أي شيء من شؤونها.



المادة 266

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات من ارتكب عمدا غشا في تنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو توريد أو غيره من العقود الإدارية ارتبط بها مع الحكومة أو إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة (5) وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا ترتب على الجريمة ضرر جسيم، أو إذا كان الغرض من العقد الوفاء بمتطلبات الدفاع والأمن متى كان الجاني عالما بهذا الغرض.



المادة 267

فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل، يحكم على الجاني بالرد وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة المال موضوع الجريمة أو المتحصل منها على ألا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم.


المادة 268

يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة تسبب بخطئه في إلحاق ضرر بأموال أو مصالح الجهة التي يعمل بها أو بأموال الغير أو مصالحهم المعهود بها إلى تلك الجهة.



المادة 269

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل والفصل الأول من الباب الثاني من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون خارج الدولة إذا كان الجاني أو المجني عليه من مواطني الدولة أو إذا وقعت من موظف في القطاع العام أو الخاص بالدولة أو وقعت على مال عام.



المادة 270

لا تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية بمضي المدة في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، ولا تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها، كما لا تنقضي بمضي المدة الدعاوى المدنية الناشئة أو المرتبطة بها.



المادة 271

يعاقب على الشروع في الجرائم الواردة في هذا الفصل بذات العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.



الفصل الثامن - الإضراب والإخلال بسير العمل

المادة 272

إذا ترك ثلاثة على الأقل من الموظفين العامين عملهم أو امتنعوا عمدا عن تأدية واجب من واجبات وظيفتهم متفقين على ذلك أو مبتغين منه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع، عوقب كل منهم بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الترك أو الامتناع من شأنه أن يجعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر أو كان من شأنه أن يحدث اضطرابا أو فتنة بين الناس أو إذا عطل مصلحة عامة أخرى أو كان الجاني محرضا. وفي جميع الأحوال تحكم المحكمة بإبعاد الأجنبي.


المادة 273

يعاقب بالحبس كل من اعتدى على حق الموظفين العامين في العمل وذلك باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة غير مشروعة.



المادة 274

يعاقب بالحبس أو الغرامة كل من يوقف العمل من المتعهدين أو من القائمين بإدارة مرفق عام متى كان ذلك بدون مبرر وترتب عليه تعطيل أداء الخدمة العامة أو انتظامها.



الباب الثاني - الجرائم المتعلقة بالوظيفة العامة

الفصل الأول - الرشوة

المادة 275

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو موظف عام أجنبي أو موظف منظمة دولية طلب أو قبل أو أخذ، أو وعد بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، بعطية أو مزية أو منحة غير مستحقة سواء لصالح الموظف نفسه أو لصالح شخص أو كيان آخر أو منشأة أخرى مقابل قيامه بعمل من أعمال وظيفته بسبب أو بمناسبة أعمال وظيفته أو الامتناع عنه أو الإخلال بواجباتها ولو قصد عدم القيام بالعمل أو الامتناع عنه أو الإخلال بواجبات الوظيفة، أو كان الطلب أو القبول أو الأخذ بعد أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه أو الإخلال بواجبات الوظيفة.



المادة 276

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو موظف عام أجنبي أو موظف منظمة دولية طلب أو قبل أو أخذ، بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، عطية أو مزية أو منحة غير مستحقة لصالح الموظف نفسه أو لصالح شخص أو كيان آخر أو منشأة، مقابل قيامه بعمل يعتقد خطأ أو يزعم أنه من أعمال وظيفته أو للامتناع عنه.



المادة 277

في تطبيق أحكام المادتين (275)، (280) من هذا القانون يعد المحكمون والخبراء ومتقصي الحقائق في حكم الموظف العام في حدود العمل المكلفين به.



المادة 278

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل شخص يدير كيانا أو منشأة تابعة للقطاع الخاص، أو يعمل لدى واحد منهما بأي صفة، طلب أو قبل أو وعد بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، بعطية أو مزية أو منحة غير مستحقة، سواء لصالح الشخص نفسه أو لصالح شخص آخر، مقابل قيام ذلك الشخص بفعل ما أو الامتناع عنه مما يدخل في واجبات وظيفته أو يشكل إخلالا بها، ولو قصد عدم القيام بالفعل أو الامتناع عنه أو كان الطلب أو القبول أو الوعد بعد أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه.



المادة 279

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من وعد شخصا يدير كيانا أو منشأة تابعة للقطاع الخاص، أو يعمل لديه بأية صفة، بعطية أو مزية أو منحة غير مستحقة أو عرضها عليه أو منحه إياها، بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، سواء لصالح الشخص نفسه أو لصالح شخص آخر، مقابل قيام ذلك الشخص بفعل ما أو الامتناع عنه، مما يدخل في واجبات وظيفته أو يشكل إخلالا بها.



المادة 280

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من وعد موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة أو موظفا عاما أجنبيا أو موظف منظمة دولية بعطية أو مزية أو منحة غير مستحقة أو عرضها عليه أو منحه إياها بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر سواء لصالح الموظف نفسه أو لمصلحة شخص أو كيان آخر مقابل قيام ذلك الموظف بعمل من أعمال وظيفته أو الامتناع عنه إخلالا بواجباتها.



المادة 281

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ وعدا أو عطية لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقي أو مزعوم للحصول أو لمحاولة الحصول من إدارة أو سلطة عامة أو جهة خاضعة لإشرافها على منحة أو خدمة أو منفعة أو أية مزية من أي نوع غير مستحقة.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا كان الجاني موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو موظف عام أجنبي أو موظف منظمة دولية.


المادة 282

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من توسط لدى الراشي أو المرتشي لعرض الرشوة أو طلبها أو قبولها أو أخذها أو الوعد بها.



المادة 283

يحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال المبينة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل بغرامة تساوي ما طلب أو عرض أو قبل به على ألا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم.
كما يحكم بمصادرة العطية التي قبلها الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامة أو التي عرضت عليه.


المادة 284

يعفي الراشي أو الوسيط إذا بادر بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها.



المادة 285

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل خارج الدولة إذا كان الجاني أو المجني عليه من مواطني الدولة، أو إذا وقعت من موظف في القطاع العام أو الخاص بالدولة أو وقعت على مال عام.



المادة 286

لا تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية بمضي المدة في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، ولا تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها، كما لا تنقضي بمضي المدة الدعاوى المدنية الناشئة أو المرتبطة بها.



المادة 287

يعاقب على الشروع في الجرائم الواردة في هذا الفصل بذات العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.



الفصل الثاني - استغلال الوظيفة وإساءة استعمال السلطة

المادة 288

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة قبض على شخص أو حبسه أو حجزه في غير الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون.



المادة 289

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أجرى تفتيش شخص أو مسكنه أو محله في غير الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون أو دون مراعاة الشروط المبينة فيه مع علمه بذلك.



المادة 290

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره مع متهم أو شاهد أو خبير لحمله على الاعتراف بجريمة أو على الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات في شأنها أو لكتمان أمر من الأمور.



المادة 291

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل موظف عام عاقب أو أمر بعقاب المحكوم عليه بأشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها أو بعقوبة لم يحكم بها عليه.



المادة 292

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل موظف عام له شأن في إدارة أو حراسة إحدى المنشآت أو المؤسسات العقابية أو غيرها من المنشآت أو المؤسسات المعدة لتنفيذ التدابير الجزائية أو تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي إذا قبل إيداع شخص في المنشأة أو المؤسسة بغير أمر من السلطة المختصة أو استبقاءه بعد المدة المحددة في هذا الأمر أو امتنع عن تنفيذ الأمر بإطلاق سراحه.



المادة 293

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة استعمل القسوة مع أحد من الناس اعتمادا على سلطة وظيفته فأخل بشرفه أو أحدث آلاما ببدنه.



المادة 294

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام استغل سلطة وظيفته في وقف أو تعطيل تنفيذ أحكام القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة أو القرارات أو الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أي حكم أو أمر صادر من جهة قضائية مختصة أو في تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو الضرائب أو الرسوم المقررة للحكومة.



المادة 295

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف في جهات البريد أو البرق أو الهاتف، فتح أو أتلف أو أخفى رسالة أو برقية أو بيانات أودعت أو سلمت للدوائر المذكورة أو سهل ذلك لغيره أو أفشى سرا تضمنته الرسالة أو البرقية أو المكالمة الهاتفية.



المادة 296

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة في غير المادة السابقة أعطى أو أتلف أو أخفى أو سهل لغيره الحصول على بيانات أو معلومات علم بها أو استخرجها بحكم وظيفته بغير وجه حق.



الفصل الثالث - التعدي على الموظفين

المادة 297

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف أو التهديد مع موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة بنية حمله بغير حق على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو على الامتناع عنه ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده، فإذا بلغ مقصده تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم إذا وقعت الجريمة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص، أو كان الجاني يحمل سلاح ظاهرا، أو إذا صاحب الجريمة ضرب.


المادة 298

1. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من تعدى على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو قاومه بالقوة أو بالعنف، وذلك أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته أو خدمته.
2. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم إذا حصل مع التعدي أو المقاومة ضرب.
3. فإذا وقعت إحدى الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو إذا كان الموظف العام المعتدى عليه أحد العاملين في الأجهزة الأمنية أو الشرطية، كانت العقوبة السجن.


الفصل الرابع - انتحال الوظائف والصفات

المادة 299

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من انتحل وظيفة من الوظائف العامة، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة من تدخل في وظيفة أو خدمة عامة، أو أجرى عملا من أعمالها أو من مقتضياتها دون أن يكون مختصا أو مكلفا به وذلك لتحقيق غرض غير مشروع أو للحصول لنفسه أو لغيره على مزية من أي نوع.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقعت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى بانتحال صفة العاملين في الأجهزة الأمنية أو الشرطية.


المادة 300

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من ارتدى علنا وبغير حق زيا رسميا أو كسوة يخص بها القانون فئة من الناس، أو ارتدى كسوة خاصة برتبة أعلى من رتبته، أو حمل نيشانا أو وساما أو إشارة أو علامة لوظيفة، أو انتحل لقبا من الألقاب الشرفية أو الرسمية أو العلمية أو الجامعية المعترف بها رسميا أو رتبة من الرتب العسكرية أو صفة نيابية عامة، ويسري هذا الحكم كذلك إذا كان الزي أو الوسام أو غيرهما مما ذكر لدولة أجنبية.



المادة 301

يجوز للمحكمة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين أن تأمر بنشر الحكم أو خلاصته بالوسيلة المناسبة على نفقة المحكوم عليه.



الباب الثالث - الجرائم المخلة بسير العدالة

الفصل الأول - الشهادة الزور واليمين الكاذبة والامتناع عن أداء الشهادة

المادة 302

من شهد زورا أمام سلطة قضائية أو هيئة لها صلاحية استماع الشهود بعد حلف اليمين أو أنكر الحقيقة أو كتم بعض أو كل ما يعرفه عن وقائع القضية التي يسأل عنها سواء أكان الشخص الذي أدى الشهادة شاهدا مقبول الشهادة أم لم يكن، أو كانت شهادته قد قبلت في تلك الإجراءات أم لم تقبل يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر.
وإذا وقع منه هذا الفعل في أثناء تحقيق جناية أو المحاكمة عنها حكم عليه بالسجن المؤقت، وإذا نجم عن الشهادة الكاذبة حكم بالإعدام أو بعقوبة السجن المؤبد عوقب شاهد الزور بذات العقوبة.


المادة 303

يعفى من العقوبة:
1. الشاهد الذي أدى الشهادة في أثناء تحقيق جنائي إذا رجع عن الشهادة الكاذبة قبل أن يختم التحقيق، وقبل أن يبلغ عنه.
2. الشاهد الذي شهد في أية محاكمة إذا رجع عن شهادته الكاذبة قبل أي حكم في أساس الدعوى ولو غير نهائي.


المادة 304

يعفى من العقوبة:
1. الشاهد الذي يحتمل أن يتعرض - إذا قال الحقيقة - لضرر فاحش له مساس بحريته أو شرفه أو يعرض لهذا الضرر الفاحش زوجه ولو طالقا، أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته أو أصهاره من الدرجات ذاتها.
2. الشاهد الذي أفضى أمام المحكمة باسمه وكنيته وشهرته ولم يكن من الواجب استماعه كشاهد أو كان من الواجب أن ينبه إلى أن له أن يمتنع عن الشهادة إذا شاء.
3. وفي الحالتين السابقتين إذا عرضت شهادة الزور شخصا آخر لملاحقة قانونية أو لحكم عوقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر.


المادة 305

تخفض العقوبة إلى النصف عن الشخص الذي أديت شهادة الزور بتحريض منه إذا كان الشاهد يعرضه حتما لو قال الحقيقة أو يعرض أحد أقاربه لضرر الذي أوضحته الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة.



المادة 306

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل خبير أو مترجم أو متقصي للحقائق عينته السلطة القضائية في دعوى مدنية أو جزائية أو السلطة الإدارية ويجزم بأمر مناف للحقيقة ويؤوله تأويلا غير صحيح مع علمه بحقيقته.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا كانت المهمة المكلف بها الفئات المذكورة تتعلق بجناية.
وتمنع الفئات المذكورة من تولي المهام التي كلفوا بها مرة أخرى، وتطبق عليهم أحكام المادة (304) من هذا القانون.


المادة 307

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل طبيب أو قابلة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك نظير أدائه الشهادة زورا في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو أدى الشهادة بذلك نتيجة لرجاء أو توصية أو وساطة. ويسري في هذه الحالة حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (302) من هذا القانون.



المادة 308

مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (290) من هذا القانون، يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة كل من استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد، أو عرض عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك لحمل آخر على كتمان أمر من الأمور أو الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات غير صحيحة أو إخفاء أية أدلة أمام أية جهة قضائية.



المادة 309

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من ألزم من الخصوم في مادة مدنية اليمين أو ردت عليه فحلف کاذبا.
ويعفي الجاني من العقوبة إذا رجع إلى الحق بعد أدائه اليمين الكاذبة وقبل صدور حكم في موضوع الدعوى التي أديت اليمين فيها.


المادة 310

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من كلف بأداء الشهادة أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية فامتنع عن حلف اليمين أو عن أداء الشهادة ما لم يكن الامتناع عن أدائها لعذر مقبول.
ويعفي الجاني من العقوبة إذا عدل عن امتناعه قبل صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى.



الفصل الثاني - التأثير في القضاء والإساءة إلى سمعته

المادة 311

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أخل بإحدى طرق العلانية بمقام قاض أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة في شأن أية دعوى أو بمناسبتها.



المادة 312

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أمورا بقصد التأثير في القضاة الذين نيط بهم الفصل في دعوى مطروحة عليهم أو في أعضاء النيابة العامة أو في غيرهم من المكلفين بالتحقيق أو بأعمال الخبرة أو في الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لأداء الشهادة في دعوى أو تحقيق، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أمورا بقصد منع شخص من الإفضاء بمعلومات لجهات الاختصاص أو التأثير في الرأي العام لمصلحة طرف في الدعوى أو في التحقيق أو ضده.
وإذا كانت الأمور المنشورة كاذبة عوقب الجاني بالحبس والغرامة.


المادة 313

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة، كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية:
1. أخبارا في شأن تحقيق قائم في جريمة أو وثيقة من وثائق هذا التحقيق، إذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد حظرت إذاعة شيء منه.
2. أخبارا بشأن التحقيقات أو الإجراءات في دعاوى النسب أو الزوجية أو الحضانة أو الطلاق أو النفقة أو التفريق أو الزنا أو القذف أو إفشاء الأسرار.
3. أسماء أو صور المتهمين الأحداث.
4. أسماء أو صور المجني عليهم في جرائم الاعتداء على العرض.
5. أسماء أو صور المحكوم عليهم مع وقف تنفيذ العقوبة.
6. مداولات المحاكم .
7. أخبارا في شأن الدعاوى التي قررت المحاكم نظرها في جلسة سرية أو منعت نشرها.


المادة 314

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم، كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية بغير أمانة وبسوء نية ما جرى في جلسات المحاكم العلنية.



الفصل الثالث - تعطيل الإجراءات القضائية

المادة 315

يعاقب بالحبس كل من غير حالة الأشخاص أو الأماكن أو الأشياء أو أخفى أدلة الجريمة أو قدم معلومات كاذبة تتعلق بها وهو يعلم عدم صحتها وكان ذلك بقصد تضليل القضاء أو سلطة التحقيق أو جمع الاستدلالات.



المادة 316

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من أخفى أو أتلف أو استولى على محرر أو سند أو على أي شيء آخر مقدم إلى إحدى سلطات التحقيق أو في دعوى أمام إحدى جهات القضاء، وكان ذلك بقصد تضليل القضاء أو سلطة التحقيق.
ويسري هذا الحكم ولو كان المحرر أو السند أو الشيء قد ترك تحت يد من قدمه لحين طلبه.


المادة 317

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم كل من كلف طبقا للقانون بتقديم محرر أو أي شيء آخر يفيد في إثبات واقعة معروضة على القضاء فامتنع في غير الحالات التي يجيز له القانون فيها ذلك.



المادة 318

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب بسوء نية فعلا من شأنه عرقلة إجراءات التنفيذ على مال محجوز عليه قضائيا سواء بنقله أو بإخفائه أو بالتصرف فيه أو بإتلافه أو بتغيير معالمه.
وتوقع العقوبة السابقة ولو وقع الفعل من مالك المال أو الحارس عليه.


المادة 319

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة امتنع عمدا وبغير حق عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من إحدى المحاكم بعد مضي (8) ثمانية أيام من إنذاره رسميا بالتنفيذ متى كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلا في اختصاصه.



المادة 320

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أخفى جثة شخص توفي نتيجة حادث ويعاقب بالحبس من دفن هذه الجثة قبل التصريح بالدفن من الجهات المختصة.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة كل من دفن جثة شخص توفي وفاة طبيعية، دون إذن من الجهات المختصة.


الفصل الرابع - الامتناع عن التبليغ عن الجرائم

المادة 321

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل موظف عام مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها، أهمل أو أرجأ الإخبار عن جريمة اتصلت بعلمه.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة، كل موظف غير مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها أهمل أو أرجأ إبلاغ السلطة المختصة بجريمة علم بها أثناء أو بسبب تأديته وظيفته. ولا عقاب إذا كان رفع الدعوى في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين معلقا على شكوى. ويجوز الإعفاء من العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة إذا كان الموظف زوجا لمرتكب الجريمة أو من أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته أو ممن هم في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقرباء بحكم المصاهرة.


المادة 322

يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قام في أثناء مزاولته مهنة طبية أو صحية بالكشف على شخص متوفي أو بإسعاف مصاب إصابة جسيمة وجدت به علامات تشير إلى أن وفاته أو إصابته من جريمة أو إذا توفرت ظروف أخرى تدعو إلى الاشتباه في سبب الوفاة أو الإصابة ولم يبلغ السلطات بذلك.



المادة 323

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة، كل من علم بوقوع جريمة وامتنع عن إبلاغ ذلك إلى السلطات المختصة.
ويجوز الإعفاء من هذه العقوبة إذا كان من امتنع عن الإبلاغ زوجا لمرتكب الجريمة أو من أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو إخوانه أو ممن هم في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقرباء بحكم المصاهرة.


الفصل الخامس - البلاغ الكاذب

المادة 324

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أبلغ السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية عن حوادث أو أخطار لا وجود لها أو خلافا للحقيقة أو عن جريمة يعلم أنها لم ترتكب.



المادة 325

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أبلغ كذبا وبسوء نية السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية بارتكاب شخص أمرا يستوجب عقوبته جزائيا أو مجازاته إداريا ولو لم يترتب على ذلك إقامة الدعوى الجزائية أو التأديبية وكذلك كل من اختلق أدلة مادية على ارتكاب شخص ما لجريمة خلافا للواقع أو تسبب في اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضد شخص يعلم براءته.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة في الحالتين إذا كانت الجريمة المفتراة جناية، فإذا أفضى الافتراء إلى الحكم بعقوبة جناية عوقب المفتري بذات العقوبة المحكوم بها.


الفصل السادس - فض الأختام والعبث بالأشياء المحفوظة

المادة 326

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نزع أو فض أو أتلف ختما من الأختام الموضوعة بناء على أمر من السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية على محل أو أوراق أو أشياء أخرى أو فوت بأي وسيلة الغرض من وضع هذا الختم. وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس.
وإذا استعان الجاني في ارتكاب الجريمة بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 327

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من نزع أو أتلف أو استولي بغير حق على أوراق أو مستندات أو أشياء مودعة بناء على حكم أو أمر قضائي أو إداري في الأماكن المعدة لحفظها أو مسلمة إلى شخص كلف بالمحافظة عليها، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس أو المكلف بحفظ هذه الأشياء.
وإذا استعان الجاني في ارتكاب الجريمة بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 328

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عهد إليه المحافظة على ختم وضع بناء على حكم أو أمر قضائي أو إداري وتسبب بإهماله في وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.



الفصل السابع - فرار المتهمين والمحكوم عليهم

المادة 329

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من هرب بعد القبض عليه أو حجزه أو حبسه احتياطيا بمقتضى القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر أو بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء. وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله.


المادة 330

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين كل من تم وضعه تحت المراقبة الإلكترونية بموجب قرار أو حكم، وهرب من المراقبة المفروضة عليه.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة كل من تم وضعه تحت المراقبة الإلكترونية بموجب قرار أو حكم، يقوم بأية وسيلة كانت بتعطيل أو إعاقة جهاز المراقبة عن بعد، الذي يسمح بمعرفة مكان تواجده أو غيابه عن مكان الإقامة المحدد له في قرار النيابة العامة أو المحكمة المختصة بحسب الأحوال.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (30.000) ثلاثين ألف درهم، إذا نشأ عن الفعل المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة إتلاف كلي أو جزئي لأجهزة الاستقبال والمراقبة الإلكترونية، مع الحكم بإلزامه بأداء قيمة الأجهزة المتلفة.


المادة 331

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه وبمراقبته أو بنقله أو بمرافقته وهرب بإهمال منه، إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بعقوبة جناية أو متهما في جناية، أما في الأحوال الأخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم.



المادة 332

من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو بمراقبته أو بنقله أو بمرافقته وساعده على الهرب أو سهله له أو تغافل عنه، يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية:
1. إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالإعدام، كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات.
2. إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات.
3. في الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة.


المادة 333

كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة كلف بالقبض على شخص فأهمل في تنفيذ هذا الأمر بقصد معاونته على الفرار من العدالة يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة بحسب الأحوال المبينة فيها.



المادة 334

من مكن مقبوضا عليه من الهرب أو ساعده عليه أو سهله له في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية:
1. إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات.
2. إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.
3. في الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس.
وإذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا على أنه لا يجوز بحال أن تتعدى العقوبة الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة التي ارتكبها الهارب.


المادة 335

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات كل من أمد مقبوضا عليه بأسلحة أو بآلات للاستعانة بها على الهرب.



المادة 336

من أخفي أو آوى بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره شخصا فر بعد القبض عليه أو متهما في جريمة أو صادرا في حقه أمر بالقبض عليه، وكذلك كل من أعانه بأية طريقة كانت على الفرار من وجه العدالة مع علمه بذلك يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية:
1. إذا كان من أخفى أو سوعد بالإيواء أو أعين على الفرار من وجه العدالة محكوما عليه بالإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات فإذا كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.
وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر.
2. وإذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 337

من علم بوقوع جريمة وأعان مرتكبها على الفرار من وجه العدالة بإخفاء دليل من أدلة الجريمة أو بتقديم معلومات تتعلق بها، وهو يعلم عدم صحتها أو أعانه بأية طريقة أخرى يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الأتية:
1. إذا كان من فر من وجه العدالة متهما في جناية عقوبتها الإعدام تكون العقوبة الحبس.
2. وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة.


الباب الرابع - الجرائم ذات الخطر العام -

الفصل الأول - الاعتداء على وسائل المواصلات والمرافق العامة

المادة 338

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من هاجم طائرة أو سفينة بقصد الاستيلاء عليها أو على كل أو بعض البضائع التي تحملها أو بقصد إيذاء واحد أو أكثر ممن فيها أو بقصد تحويل مسارها بغير مقتضي.
ويحكم بذات العقوبة إذا وقع الفعل من شخص على متن الطائرة أو السفينة. وإذا قام الجاني بإعادة الطائرة أو السفينة بعد الاستيلاء عليها مباشرة ولم يكن قد ترتب على فعله الإضرار بها أو بالبضائع التي تحملها أو إيذاء الأشخاص الموجودين عليها إلى قائدها الشرعي أو إلى من له الحق في حيازتها قانونا كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.


المادة 339

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من عرض عمدا للخطر بأية طريقة كانت سلامة سفينة أو طائرة أو أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل العام.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا نجم عن الفعل حدوث كارثة لشيء مما ذكر.


المادة 340

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة كل من أحدث تخريبا أو إتلافا بطريق عام أو مطار أو ميناء بحري أو منفذ بري أو قنطرة أو مجرى مياه صالح للملاحة.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت إذا استعمل الجاني المفرقعات أو المتفجرات في ارتكاب الجريمة.


المادة 341

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات كل من عطل عمدا سير إحدى وسائل المواصلات العامة البرية أو المائية أو الجوية.



المادة 342

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تسبب بخطئه في حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل المواصلات العامة المائية أو الجوية أو البرية من شأنه تعطيل سيرها أو تعريض الأشخاص للخطر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا نجم عن الفعل حدوث كارثة.


المادة 343

يعاقب بالحبس كل من عرض للخطر عمدا سلامة وسيلة من وسائل النقل الخاص بأية طريقة كانت.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا وقع الفعل عمدا على وسائل النقل الخاصة بالأجهزة الأمنية أو الشرطية.


المادة 344

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم، كل من نزع عمدا إحدى الآلات أو الأدوات أو الإشارات اللازمة لمنع الحوادث أو كاميرات المراقبة، أو كسرها أو أتلفها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال، أو عطلها بأية كيفية كانت.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا نشأ عن الجريمة كارثة.
وفي جميع الأحوال يحكم على الجاني بدفع قيمة ما تسبب به من أضرار.


المادة 345

إذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل زمن هياج أو فتنة أو ارتكب الجريمة بالقوة أو التهديد عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.



المادة 346

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم، كل من نقل أو شرع في نقل أسلحة أو ذخائر أو ألعاب نارية أو عتاد عسكري أو مواد قابلة للالتهاب أو مواد كيميائية أو بيولوجية أو إشعاعية أو نووية في وسيلة من وسائل المواصلات البرية أو المائية أو الجوية أو في الوسائل أو الطرود البريدية مخالفا القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة الخاصة بذلك.
ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة المواد المضبوطة ووسيلة النقل، وبإبعاد الأجنبي.


المادة 347

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من عطل عمدا وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال السلكية واللاسلكية أو غيرها من الخدمات الأخرى المخصصة لمنفعة عامة أو قطع أو أتلف شيئا من أسلاكها أو أجهزتها أو حال عمدا دون إصلاحها.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات إذا ارتكب الجريمة في وقت حرب أو فتنة أو هياج أو باستعمال مواد مفرقعة أو متفجرة.


المادة 348

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من تسبب عمدا في إزعاج غيره باستعمال أجهزة المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية.



المادة 349

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من عرض عمدا حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر باستعمال مواد أو جراثيم أو أشياء أخرى من شأنها أن يتسبب عنها الموت أو ضرر جسيم بالصحة العامة.



المادة 350

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة كل من أفسد مياه بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي مستودع عام للمياه أو أي شيء آخر من هذا القبيل معد لاستعمال الجمهور بحيث جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال.



المادة 351

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من أحدث عمدا كسرا أو إتلافا أو نحو ذلك في الآلات أو الأنابيب أو الأجهزة الخاصة بمرفق المياه أو الكهرباء أو الغاز أو البترول، أو غيرها من المرافق العامة إذا كان من شأن ذلك تعطيل المرفق.



المادة 352

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من هدم أو خرب أو أتلف أو أضر عمدا المنشآت والوحدات الصحية الخاصة الثابتة والمتنقلة، أو المواد أو الأدوات الموجودة فيها، أو عطل عمدا شيئا منها، أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال.



المادة 353

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من عطل عمدا على أية صورة جهازا أو آلة أو غيرها من الأشياء المعدة للإسعاف أو لإطفاء الحريق أو لإنقاذ الغرقي أو لتوقي غير ذلك من الحوادث.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا نشأ عن الجريمة كارثة.
وفي جميع الأحوال يحكم على الجاني بدفع قيمة ما تسبب به من أضرار.

الفصل الثاني - الحريق

المادة 354

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (7) سبع سنوات كل من أضرم النار عمدا في أبنية أو مصانع أو ورش أو مخازن أو أي عمارات آهلة أو غير آهلة واقعة في مدينة أو قرية، أو في مركبات أو محطات السكة الحديدية، أو عربات تقل شخصا أو أكثر أو تابعة لقطار فيه شخص أو أكثر من شخص، أو سفن ماخرة أو راسية في إحدى المرافئ، أو في مركبات هوائية طائرة أو جاثمة في مطار، أو في أبنية مكونة أو معدة للسكن واقعة خارج الأمكنة الآهلة سواء أكان ذلك كله ملكا للجاني أم لا.
فإذا تبين بأن إضرام النار كان بقصد جر مغنم للجاني أو لآخر عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
وفي جميع الأحوال يحكم على الجاني بغرامة تساوي ما تسبب به من أضرار.


المادة 355

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أضرم النار عمدا:
1. في حراج أو غابات للاحتطاب أو في بساتين أو مزروعات مملوكة لغيره قبل حصادها.
2. في حراج أو غابات للاحتطاب أو في بساتين أو مزروعات قبل حصادها إذا كانت ملكا له وسرى الحريق إلى ملك غيره فأضر به.


المادة 356

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من يضرم النار عمدا في أبنية غير مسكونة ولا مستعملة للسكنى واقعة خارج الأمكنة الآهلة أو في مزروعات أو أكداس من القش أو في حصيد متروك في مكانه أو في حطب مكدس أو مرصوص أو متروك في مكانه سواء أكان لا يملك هذه الأشياء أم كان يملكها فسرت النار إلى ملك الغير فأضرت به.



المادة 357

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من أضرم نارا في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة بقصد إلحاق ضرر مادي بالغير أو جر مغنم غير مشروع للجاني أو لآخر.



المادة 358

إذا نجم عن الحريق وفاة إنسان عوقب مضرم النار بالإعدام في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان (354)، (355) من هذا القانون، وبالسجن المؤبد في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان (356)، (357) من هذا القانون.



المادة 359

يعد ظرفا مشددا استخدام مادة متفجرة في إتلاف أحد الأشياء المذكورة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل ولو كان إتلافا جزئيا.



المادة 360

من تسبب بخطئه في حرق شيء يملكه الغير، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم.



المادة 361

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم، كل من كان مسؤولا بحكم القانون أو الأنظمة على اقتناء آلة لإطفاء الحرائق، فأغفل تركيبها وفقا للأصول أو لم يبقها صالحة للعمل دائما.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من نزع آلة وضعت لإطفاء الحرائق أو غير مكانها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال.



الباب الخامس - الجرائم الماسة بالعقائد والشعائر الدينية

المادة 362

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم الآتية:
1. الإساءة إلى أحد المقدسات أو الشعائر الإسلامية.
2. سب أحد الأديان السماوية المعترف بها.
3. تحسين المعصية أو الحض عليها أو الترويج لها أو إتيان أي أمر من شأنه الإغراء على ارتكابها.
فإن وقعت إحدى هذه الجرائم علنا كانت العقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن سنة والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100,000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.


المادة 363

1. لا عقوبة على شرب أو حيازة أو الإتجار في المشروبات الكحولية في الأحوال والأماكن المصرح بها وفقا للتشريعات السارية، ولكل إمارة تنظيم استخدام وتداول وحيازة المشروبات الكحولية أو الإتجار بها.
2. يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تزيد على (500.000) خمسمائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حاز أو صنع أو جلب أو روج أو باع المشروبات الكحولية أو هيأ أو أعد محلا لتعاطي المشروبات الكحولية أو مارس أي نشاط متعلق بها دون ترخيص من الجهات المختصة أو بالمخالفة لشروط الترخيص، أو في غير الأحوال والأماكن المصرح بها وفقا للتشريعات السارية.
3. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100,000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تعاطى المشروبات الكحولية في مكان عام أو في غير الأماكن المصرح بها وفقا للتشريعات السارية، أو وجد في حالة سكر في مكان عام وأحدث شغبا أو سبب إزعاجا للغير أو أقلق الراحة العامة بسبب سكره.
4. يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قدم أو باع إلى شخص لم يكمل (21) واحد وعشرون سنة من عمره المشروبات الكحولية، أو حرضه على تعاطيه أو اشتراها بغرض تقديمها لذلك الشخص. ولا جريمة إذا وقعت أي من هذه الأفعال متى تحقق مرتكب الفعل من أن عمر الشخص الذي تم تقديم أو بيع المشروبات الكحولية له لا يقل عن (21) سنة، استنادا إلى جواز سفره أو أي وثيقة رسمية أخرى.
وفي جميع الأحوال، يحكم بمصادرة المشروبات الكحولية والأموال المضبوطة المتحصلة منها والآلات والمواد والوسائل المستخدمة في إنتاجها أو نقلها، وبغلق المحل أو المكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة، وللمحكمة إبعاد الأجنبي عن الدولة.


المادة 364

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أساء إلى إحدى المقدسات أو الشعائر المقررة في الأديان الأخرى متى كانت هذه المقدسات والشعائر مصونة وفقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.



المادة 365

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من انتهك أو دنس حرمة مكان معد لدفن الموتى أو لحفظ رفاتهم أو انتهك حرمة جثة أو رفات آدمي أو دنسها مع علمه بدلالة فعله.



المادة 366

1. يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم، كل من ارتكب بقصد استغلال الغير أو الإضرار به، عملا من أعمال المخادعة أو الشعوذة أو الدجل، سواء كان ذلك حقيقة أو خداعة، بمقابل أو بدون مقابل، ويعد من هذه الأعمال:
أ. إتيان أفعال أو التلفظ بأقوال أو استخدام أساليب أو وسائل غير جائزة أو مقبولة عقلا للتأثير في بدن الغير أو قلبه أو عقله أو إرادته مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، حقيقة أو تخيلا.
ب. التمويه على أعين الناس أو السيطرة على حواسهم أو أفئدتهم بأي وسيلة لحملهم على رؤية الشيء على خلاف الحقيقة بقصد استغلالهم أو التأثير في معتقداتهم أو عقولهم
2. تحكم المحكمة بإبعاد المحكوم عليه الأجنبي عن الدولة.
في جميع الأحوال تحكم المحكمة بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة.


المادة 367

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من:
1. استعان بأخر في أعمال المخادعة أو الشعوذة أو الدجل المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة بقصد التأثير في بدن الغير أو قلبه أو عقله أو إرادته.
2. جلب أو استورد أو أدخل إلى الدولة أو حاز أو أحرز أو تصرف بأي نوع من أنواع التصرف كتب أو طلاسم أو مواد أو أدوات مخصصة لأعمال المخادعة أو الشعوذة أو الدجل، المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة.
3. روج بأي وسيلة من الوسائل لأي عمل من أعمال المخادعة أو الشعوذة، المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة.


المادة 368

كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو فرعا لإحداها تهدف إلى مناهضة أو تجريح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو إلى الدعوة لغير هذا الدين أو تدعو إلى مذهب أو فكرة تنطوي على شيء مما تقدم أو إلى تحبيذ ذلك أو الترويج له، يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات.



المادة 369

كل من انضم إلى جمعية أو غيرها مما نص عليه في المادة السابقة أو اشترك فيها أو أعانها بأية صورة مع علمه بأغراضها، يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات.



المادة 370

كل من ناهض أو جرح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو نال من هذا الدين أو دعا إلى غيره أو إلى مذهب أو فكرة تنطوي على شيء مما تقدم أو حبذ ذلك أو روج له يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات.



المادة 371

يحظر عقد أي مؤتمر أو اجتماع في أي مكان بالدولة من أية جماعة أو هيئة أو منظمة إذا كانت هذه الجماعة أو الهيئة أو المنظمة تهدف من هذا الاجتماع سواء بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة إلى مناهضة أو تجريح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو إلى الدعوة لغير هذا الدين.
وللسلطة العامة فض مثل هذا المؤتمر أو الاجتماع مع استعمال القوة عند الاقتضاء ويعاقب كل من شارك في الإعداد لمثل هذا المؤتمر أو الاجتماع أو اشترك فيه بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات.


المادة 372

إذا وقعت أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (369)، (371) من هذا القانون باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو كان استعمال القوة أو التهديد ملحوظا في ارتكابها عوقب الجاني بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (7) سبع سنوات.



المادة 373

كل من أحرز محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات تتضمن تحبيذا أو ترويجا لشيء مما نص عليه في المادة (371) وكانت تلك المحررات أو المطبوعات أو التسجيلات معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة كل شخص حاز أي وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية تكون قد استعملت لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة نداءات أو أناشيد أو دعاية لمذهب أو جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة ترمي إلى غرض من الأغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة (371).


المادة 374

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حصل أو تسلم أموالا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر من شخص أو جهة داخل الدولة أو خارجها متى كان ذلك في سبيل القيام أو الترويج لأي فعل مما هو منصوص عليه في المادتين (370) أو (371) من هذا القانون.



المادة 375

تكون العقوبة على الشروع في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل في حدود نصف الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لكل منها.



المادة 376

مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، تحكم المحكمة في الأحوال المبينة في المادة (368) من هذا القانون بحل الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع المذكورة وإغلاق أمكنتها.
ويجوز لها أن تحكم بإغلاق الأمكنة التي وقعت فيها الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (371) و (374) من هذا القانون.
كما تحكم المحكمة في جميع الأحوال المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين، بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو أعد لاستعماله فيها، أو يكون موجودا في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع هذه الجمعيات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع.
وتحكم المحكمة بإبعاد الأجنبي عن البلاد بعد تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه.


المادة 377

يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الجناة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة (362)، والمواد من (368) إلى (375) من هذا القانون بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقوبة متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط باقي الجناة.



الباب السادس - الجرائم الماسة بالأسرة

المادة 378

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أبعد طفلا حديث الولادة عمن له سلطة شرعية عليه، أو أخفاه أو أبدل به آخر أو نسبه زورا إلى غير والديه.
وإذا ثبت أنه ولد ميتا فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) شهرين والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50,000) خمسين ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.


المادة 379

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من كان متكفلا بطفل وطلبه منه من له الحق في طلبه بمقتضى قرار أو حكم نهائي من جهة القضاء وامتنع عن تسليمه إليه.



المادة 380

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة أي من الوالدين أو الجدين خطف ولده الصغير أو ولد ولده، بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره، ولو بغير تحايل أو إكراه، أو امتنع عن رده أو تسليمه لمن له الحق في حضانته أو حفظه بمقتضى قرار أو حكم نهائي من جهة القضاء.



المادة 381

تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية في المادتين (379) و(380) من هذا القانون، إذا تم التنازل أو الصلح بعد وقوع الجريمة وقبل الفصل فيها بحكم بات، وإذا حدث ذلك بعد صيرورة الحكم باتا يوقف تنفيذه.



المادة 382

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صدر عليه حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ بأداء نفقة لزوجه أو لأحد من أقاربه أو لأي شخص آخر يجب عليه قانونا إعالته أو بأداء أجرة حضانة أو رضاعة أو سكن وامتنع عن الأداء مع قدرته على ذلك مدة (3) ثلاثة أشهر بعد التنبيه عليه بالدفع.
ولا يجوز رفع الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى من صاحب الشأن.
وإذا أدى المحكوم عليه ما تجمد في ذمته أو قدم كفيلا يقبله صاحب الشأن فلا تنفذ العقوبة.


الباب السابع - الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص

الفصل الأول - المساس بحياة الإنسان وسلامة بدنه

المادة 383

مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في الدية المستحقة، يعاقب من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بالعقوبات المبينة بها، وذلك في الحالات التي يمتنع فيها توقيع عقوبة القصاص.



المادة 384

1. من قتل نفسا عمدا يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد.
2. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقع القتل مع الترصد أو مسبوقا بإصرار، أو مقترنا أو مرتبطا بجريمة أخرى، أو إذا وقع على أحد أصول الجاني، أو على موظف عام أو على مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته أو خدمته، أو إذا استعملت أية مادة سامة أو مفرقعة.
3. وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (7) سبع سنوات إذا عفا أولياء الدم عن حقهم في القصاص في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى أو قبل تمام التنفيذ.


المادة 385

الإصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جريمة ضد أي شخص وتدبير الوسائل اللازمة لتنفيذ الفعل تدبيرا دقيقا.
والترصد هو تربص الإنسان لشخص في جهة أو جهات كثيرة مدة من الزمن طويلة كانت أو قصيرة ليتوصل إلى قتل ذلك الشخص أو الاعتداء عليه بعمل من أعمال العنف.


المادة 386

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بالعقوبتين معا كل شخص يشرع في الانتحار.
ويجوز للمحكمة إيداع الجاني مأوى علاجي بدلا من الحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة، وذلك وفق الضوابط الواردة في المادة (142) من هذا القانون.
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من حرض آخر أو ساعده بأية وسيلة على الانتحار إذا تم الانتحار أو شرع فيه بناء على ذلك. وإذا كان المنتحر لم يتم (18) الثامنة عشرة أو كان ناقص الإرادة أو الإدراك غد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
ويعاقب المحرض بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة القتل عمدا أو الشروع فيه بحسب الأحوال إذا كان المنتحر أو من شرع في الانتحار فاقد الاختيار أو الإدراك.


المادة 387

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلا ولكنه أفضى إلى الموت.
وإذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (384) عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
ويعد ظرفا مشددا كذلك وقوع الفعل من الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين (62)، (63).


المادة 388

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات من أحدث بغيره عمدا عاهة مستديمة.
وإذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (384) من هذا القانون عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا. وتتوفر العاهة المستديمة إذا أدت الإصابة إلى قطع أو انفصال عضو أو بتر جزء منه أو فقد منفعته أو نقصها أو تعطيل وظيفة إحدى الحواس تعطيلا كليا أو جزئيا بصورة دائمة.
ويعتبر في حكم العاهة كل تشويه جسيم لا يحتمل زواله.


المادة 389

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى عاهة مستديمة دون أن يقصد إحداثها وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات إذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (384) من هذا القانون، أو كان الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين (62)، (63) من هذا القانون.



المادة 390

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى مرضه أو عجزه عن أعماله الشخصية مدة تزيد على عشرين يوما.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم إذا لم تصل نتيجة الاعتداء إلى درجة الجسامة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة.
وإذا نشأ عن الاعتداء على حبلى إجهاضا، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 391

تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بالعقوبتين معا كل حبلى أجهضت نفسها عمدا بأية وسيلة كانت.
كما يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم من أجهضها عمدا برضاها بأية وسيلة كانت.
فإذا كان من أجهضها طبيبا أو جراحا أو صيدلانيا أو قابلة أو أحد الفنيين كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات، وذلك دون الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات من أجهض عمدا حبلي بغير رضاها.
ويعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب أحد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بنصف العقوبات المقررة فيها.


المادة 392

إذا وقع الاعتداء المنصوص عليه في المواد (387)، (388)، (389)، (390) من هذا القانون والفقرة الرابعة من المادة السابقة، باستعمال أي سلاح أو عصا أو آلة أو أداة أخرى من واحد أو أكثر ضمن عصبة مؤلفة من ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل، توافقوا على التعدي والإيذاء، فتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة لكل منهم، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبة الأشد التي يستحقها من ساهم في الاعتداء أو أية عقوبة أخرى ينص عليها القانون.
وإذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا القانون أثناء الحرب على الجرحى ولو من الأعداء عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 393

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تسبب بخطئه في موت شخص.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة والغرامة إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أو مهنته أو حرفته أو كان تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو امتنع حينئذ عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة إذا نشأ عن الفعل وفاة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص، فإذا توفر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات والغرامة.


المادة 394

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، من تسبب بخطئه في المساس بسلامة جسم غيره.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين والغرامة إذا نشأ عن الجريمة عاهة مستديمة أو إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أو مهنته أو حرفته أو كان الجاني تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو امتنع عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك. وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة إذا نشأ عن الجريمة المساس بسلامة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص فإذا توافر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة.


الفصل الثاني - الاعتداء على الحرية

المادة 395

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خطف شخصا أو قبض عليه أو حجزه أو حرمه من حريته بأية وسيلة بغير وجه قانوني، سواء أكان ذلك بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد في الأحوال الآتية:
1. إذا حصل الفعل بانتحال صفة عامة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو الاتصال بصفة كاذبة.
2. إذا ارتكب الفعل بطريق الحيلة أو صحبه استعمال القوة أو التهديد بالقتل أو بالأذى الجسيم أو أعمال تعذيب بدنية أو نفسية.
3. إذا وقع الفعل من شخصين فأكثر أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا.
4. إذا زادت مدة الخطف أو القبض أو الحجز أو الحرمان من الحرية على شهر.
5. إذا كان المجني عليه أنثى أو حدثا أو مجنونا أو معتوها أو من ذوي الإعاقة.
6. إذا كان الغرض من الفعل الكسب أو الانتقام أو اغتصاب المجني عليه أو الاعتداء على عرضه أو إلحاق أذى به أو حمله على ارتكاب جريمة.
7. إذا وقع الفعل على موظف عام أثناء تأديته وظيفته أو بسبب ذلك.
8. وإذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت المجني عليه كانت العقوبة الإعدام ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للفاعل الأصلي كل من توسط في ارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المشار إليها في هذه المادة، وكذلك كل من أخفى شخصا مخطوفا مع علمه بذلك.


المادة 396

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أرغم شخصا على العمل بأجر أو بغير أجر لمصلحة خاصة في غير الأحوال التي يجيز فيها القانون ذلك.



المادة 397

يعفى الجاني من العقاب في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إذا تقدم مختارا إلى السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية قبل اكتشافها مكان وجود المخطوف وأرشد عن هذا المكان وعرف بالجناة الآخرين وترتب على ذلك إنقاذ المخطوف.



المادة 398

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من أدخل في البلاد أو أخرج منها إنسانا بقصد حيازته أو التصرف فيه وكل من حاز أو اشترى أو باع أو عرض للبيع أو تصرف على أي نحو في إنسان على اعتبار أنه رقيق.



الفصل الثالث - التعريض للخطر

المادة 399

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من ارتكب عمدا فعلا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم أو حرياتهم للخطر. وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ترتب على الفعل حدوث ضرر أيا كان مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يقررها القانون.



المادة 400

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين من عرض للخطر سواء بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره حدثا لم يتم (15) خمس عشرة سنة أو شخصا عاجزا عن حماية نفسه بسبب حالته الصحية أو العقلية أو النفسية، وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة بطريق ترك الحدث أو العاجز في مكان خالي من الناس أو وقعت من قبل أحد من أصول المجني عليه أو من هو مكلف بحفظه أو رعايته، فإذا نشأ عن ذلك عاهة مستديمة بالمجني عليه أو موته دون أن يكون الجاني قاصدا ذلك عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاعتداء المفضي إلى عاهة مستديمة أو بعقوبة الاعتداء المفضي إلى الموت بحسب الأحوال، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا كان التعريض للخطر بحرمان الحدث أو العاجز عمدا من التغذية أو العناية التي تقتضيها حالته متى كان الجاني ملتزما شرعا بتقديمها.



المادة 401

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم من عرض للخطر طفلا لم يتم (7) سبع سنوات وكان ذلك في مكان معمور بالناس سواء أكان ذلك بنفسه أم بوساطة غيره.



الفصل الرابع - التهديد

المادة 402

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات من هدد أخر كتابة أو شفاهه بارتكاب جناية ضد نفسه أو ماله أو ضد نفس أو مال غيره أو بإسناد أمور خادشة بالشرف أو إفشائها، وكان ذلك مصحوبا بطلب أو بتكليف بأمر أو الامتناع عن فعل أو مقصودا به ذلك.



المادة 403

يعاقب بالحبس من هدد آخر بارتكاب جناية ضد نفسه أو ماله أو ضد نفس أو مال غيره أو بإسناد أمور خادشة للشرف أو الاعتبار أو إفشائها في غير الحالات المبينة في المادة السابقة.



المادة 404

كل من هدد آخر بالقول أو بالفعل أو بالإشارة كتابة أو شفاهة أو بواسطة شخص أخر في غير الحالات المبينة في المادتين السابقتين يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم.



المادة 405

مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد، يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ضبط في ظروف تشكل تهديدا للأمن العام أو لسلامة الأشخاص أو الأموال وهو يحمل آلة أو أداة جارحة أو قاطعة أو ثاقبة أو مهشمة أو راضة أو واخزه ما لم يكن ذلك بسبب نشاطه المهني أو بسبب مشروع.



الفصل الخامس - الجرائم الواقعة على العرض

الفرع الأول - الاغتصاب وهتك العرض والمواقعة بالرضا

المادة 406

من واقع أنثى بغير رضاها، يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد.
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا كان سن المجني عليها لم يجاوز (18) الثامنة عشر من عمرها، أو كان لا يعتد بإرادتها لأي سبب أو كانت مصابة بعاهة بدنية، أو تعاني من وضع صحي يجعلها عاجزة عن المقاومة، أو كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليها أو من محارمها، أو من المتولين تربيتها أو رعايتها، أو ممن لهم سلطة عليها، أو كان خادما عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم، أو كان الجناة شخصين فأكثر.



المادة 407

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من هتك عرض شخص أخر رجلا كان أم أنثي.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على (20) عشرين سنة إذا كان الفعل أو الشروع فيه مصحوبا بالقوة أو بالتهديد. وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات ولا تزيد على (25) خمس وعشرين سنة، إذا كان سن المجني عليه لم يجاوز (18) الثامنة عشر من عمره، أو كان لا يعتد بإرادته لأي سبب أو كان مصابا بعاهة بدنية، أو يعاني من وضع صحي يجعله عاجزا عن المقاومة، أو كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه أو من محارمه، أو من المتولين تربيته أو رعايته، أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه، أو كان خادما عنده أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم أو وقعت الجريمة في مكان عمل أو دراسة أو إيواء أو رعاية.


المادة 408

إذا أفضت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (406)، (407) إلى موت المجني عليه كانت العقوبة الإعدام.



المادة 409

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر، كل من واقع أنثى أو لاط بذكر أتم (18) الثامنة عشر من عمره برضاه، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة من قبل ذلك على نفسه.
ولا تقام الدعوى الجزائية عن الجريمة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة إلا بناء على شكوى من الزوج أو الولي. وفي جميع الأحوال للزوج أو الولي التنازل عن الشكوى، ويترتب على التنازل انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية أو وقف تنفيذ العقوبة بحسب الأحوال.


المادة 410

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين من واقع أنثى أتمت (18) الثامنة عشرة من العمر ووضعت منه مولودا سفاحا، وتعاقب الأنثى بذات العقوبة.
وفي جميع الأحوال لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية عليهما في حال تزوج الرجل من المرأة أو أقر أحدهما أو كلاهما ببنوة الطفل المولود واستخرجت له الأوراق الثبوتية ووثائق سفر وفق قوانين الدولة التي ينتمي إليها أيهما بجنسيته، وذلك بمراعاة التشريعات السارية في الدولة، ويترتب على هذا الزواج أو الإقرار واستخراج الأوراق الثبوتية ووثائق السفر للطفل انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية أو وقف تنفيذ العقوبة بحسب الأحوال.


الفرع الثاني - الفعل الفاضح والمخل بالحياء

المادة 411

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (1,000) ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم من أتي علنا فعلا فاضحا مخلا بالحياء. وفي حال العود يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تزيد على (200.000) مائتي ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل شخص يأتي أي قول أو فعل من شأنه أن يخل بالآداب العامة.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة من ارتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء مع أنثى أو صبي لم يتجاوز (18) الثامنة عشرة من عمره ولو في غير علانية.


المادة 412

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل ذکر:
1. تعرض لأنثى على وجه يخدش حياءها بالقول أو الفعل في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق.
2. تنكر في زي امرأة، أو دخل مكانا خاصا بالنساء أو محظورا دخوله آنذاك لغير النساء، فإذا ارتكب الجاني جريمة في هذه الحالة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 413

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب جريمة التحرش الجنسي.
ويعد تحرشا جنسيا كل إمعان في مضايقة المجني عليه بتكرار أفعال أو أقوال أو إشارات من شأنها أن تخدش حياءه بقصد حمله على الاستجابة لرغباته أو رغبات غيره الجنسية. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50,000) خمسين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا تعدد الجناة، أو حمل الجاني سلاحا، أو إذا كان المجني عليه طفلا لم يكمل (18) الثامنة عشر من عمره، أو كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه أو من محارمه، أو من المتولين تربيته أو رعايته، أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه، أو كان خادما عنده أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم.


الفرع الثالث - التحريض على الفجور والدعارة

المادة 414

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من وجد في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق يحرض المارة على الفسق بالقول أو الإشارة.



المادة 415

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من جهر علانية بنداء أو أغان أو صدر عنه صياح أو خطاب مخالف للآداب وكل من أغرى غيره علانية بالفجور بأي وسيلة كانت.



المادة 416

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على (100.000) مائة ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صنع أو استورد أو صدر أو حاز أو أحرز أو نقل بقصد الاستغلال أو التوزيع أو العرض على الغير كتابات أو رسومات أو صورا أو أفلاما أو رموزا أو غير ذلك من الأشياء إذا كانت مخلة بالآداب العامة. ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أعلن عن شيء من الأشياء المذكورة.



المادة 417

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة من حرض ذكر أو أنثى أو استدرجه أو أغواه بأية وسيلة على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة أو ساعده على ذلك.
فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن (18) الثامنة عشرة عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين وبالغرامة.


المادة 418

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات كل من حرض ذكرا أو أنثى على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (10) عشر سنوات إذا كانت سن من وقعت عليه الجريمة تقل عن (18) الثامنة عشرة ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة حسب الأحوال على كل من استبقى شخصا بغير رضاه عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة في مكان بقصد حمله على ارتكاب فعل أو أكثر من أفعال الفجور أو الدعارة.


المادة 419

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم كل من أنشأ أو أدار محلا للفجور أو الدعارة أو لتيسير أسباب ممارستها أو عاون بأية طريقة في إنشائه أو إدارته.
ويحكم في جميع الحالات بإغلاق المحل ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع وبعد موافقة النيابة العامة.


المادة 420

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات كل من استغل بأية وسيلة بغاء شخص أو فجوره.



المادة 421

إذا كان الجاني في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (417)، (418)، (420) من أصول المجني عليه أو من محارمه أو من المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو يعمل أجيرا عنده أو عند أحد ممن تقدم ذكرهم عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.



المادة 422

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من اعتاد ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة.



المادة 423

في حالة الحكم بالإدانة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفرع بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لمدة سنة فأكثر يوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.



المادة 424

يفترض علم الجاني بسن المجني عليه في المواد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل.



الفصل السادس - الجرائم الواقعة على السمعة

القذف والسب وإفضاء الأسرار

المادة 425

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم من أسند إلى غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية واقعة من شأنها أن تجعله محلا للعقاب أو للازدراء.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقع القذف في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع.
وإذا وقع القذف بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 426

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم، من رمى غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية بما يخدش شرفه أو اعتباره دون أن يتضمن ذلك إسناد واقعة معينة.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم ولا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقع السب في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات، أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع.
وإذا وقع السب بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 427

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5000) خمسة آلاف درهم إذا وقع القذف أو السب بطريق الهاتف، أو في مواجهة المجني عليه وبحضور غيره.
وتكون العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم إذا وقع القذف أو السب في مواجهة المجني عليه في غير حضور أحد أو في رسالة بعث بها إليه بأية وسيلة كانت.
ويعد ظرفا مشددا إذا وقع القذف أو السب في الحالات المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع.


المادة 428

تنتفي الجريمة إذا أثبت الجاني صحة الواقعة المسندة متى كان إسنادها موجها إلى موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة وكانت الواقعة متصلة بالوظيفة أو الخدمة.
ويجوز في هذه الحالة كذلك إثبات السب إذا كان صادرا من الجاني نفسه ومرتبطا بواقعة القذف.
ولا يجوز الإثبات إذا كانت الواقعة قد مضى عليها أكثر من (5) خمس سنوات أو كانت الجريمة قد انقضت بأحد أسباب الانقضاء أو كان الحكم الصادر فيها قد سقط.


المادة 429

لا جريمة فيما يتضمنه دفاع الخصوم الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام المحاكم أو جهات التحقيق من قذف أو سب في حدود حق الدفاع.



المادة 430

لا جريمة في إبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بحسن نية بأمر يستوجب مسؤولية فاعله.



المادة 431

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة أو العائلية للأفراد وذلك بأن ارتكب أحد الأفعال الآتية في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو بغير رضاء المجني عليه:
1. استرق السمع أو سجل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة أيا كان نوعه محادثات جرت في مكان خاص أو عن طريق الهاتف أو أي جهاز آخر.
2. التقط أو نقل بجهاز أيا كان نوعه صورة شخص في مكان خاص.
فإذا صدرت الأفعال المشار إليها في الحالتين السابقتين أثناء اجتماع على مسمع أو مرآى من الحاضرين في ذلك الاجتماع فإن رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا.
كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أخبارا أو صورا أو تعليقات تتصل بأسرار الحياة الخاصة أو العائلية للأفراد ولو كانت صحيحة.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات وبالغرامة الموظف العام الذي يرتكب أحد الأفعال المبينة بهذه المادة اعتمادا على سلطة وظيفته. ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة، كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عنها أو إعدامها.


المادة 432

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (20,000) عشرين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من كان بحكم مهنته أو حرفته أو وضعه أو فنه مستودع سر فأفشاه في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو استعمله لمنفعته الخاصة أو لمنفعة شخص آخر، وذلك ما لم يأذن صاحب الشأن في السر بإفشائه أو استعماله.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة واستودع السر أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية وظيفته أو خدمته.


المادة 433

يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (3.000) ثلاثة آلاف درهم من فض رسالة أو برقية بغير رضاء من أرسلت إليه أو استرق السمع في مكالمة هاتفية.
ويعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (3) ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم إذا أفشى الرسالة أو البرقية أو المكالمة لغير من وجهت إليه ودون إذنه متى كان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالغير.


المادة 434

يعاقب بالحبس كل من نسخ أو وزع أو زود الغير بدون وجه حق فحوى اتصال أو رسالة أو معلومات أو بيانات أو غيرها اطلع عليها بحكم عمله.



الباب الثامن - الجرائم الواقعة على المال

الفصل الأول - السرقة

المادة 435

تقع السرقة باختلاس مال منقول مملوك لغير الجاني، وتسري في شأنها أحكام المواد التالية.



المادة 436

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة اجتمعت فيها الظروف الآتية:
1. أن تقع ليلا.
2. أن تقع من شخصين فأكثر.
3. أن يكون أحد الجناة حاملا سلاحا.
4. أن تقع في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى أو أحد ملحقاته إذا كان دخوله بوساطة التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو انتحال صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروعة.
5. أن تقع بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال سلاح.


المادة 437

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة في الطريق العام أو في إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية في إحدى الأحوال الأتية:
1. إذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وكان أحدهم حاملا سلاحا.
2. إذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وبطريق الإكراه.
3. إذا وقعت السرقة من شخص يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك ليلا.
4. إذا وقعت السرقة من شخص يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح.


المادة 438

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة إذا وقعت بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح سواء كان الغرض من ذلك الحصول على المسروق أو الاحتفاظ به أو الفرار به.



المادة 439

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من ارتكب جريمة سرقة إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلا من شخصين فأكثر يكون أحدهم حاملا سلاح.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها على السرقة التي تقع ليلا وفي محل مسكون من فاعل واحد يحمل سلاحا.


المادة 440

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة على أسلحة القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو ذخيرتها، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا توافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المنصوص عليها في المادة (437) من هذا القانون.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة على مهمات أو أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال في المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية أو غيرها من الخدمات الأخرى التي تنشئها الحكومة أو ترخص في إنشائها لمنفعة عامة.


المادة 441

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (2) سنتين ولا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين:
1. ليلا.
2. من شخص يحمل سلاحا.
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن (5) خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على (7) سبع سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة من أحد العاملين في المكان الذي يعمل به أو إضرارا بمتبوعه.


المادة 442

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا وقعت السرقة في أي من الأحوال الآتية:
1. في أحد الأمكنة المعدة للعبادة.
2. في أحد الأمكنة المسكونة أو المعدة للسكني أو في أحد ملحقاتها.
3. في أحد وسائل النقل أو في محطة أو ميناء أو مطار.
4. بطريق التسور أو الكسر من الخارج، أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو صحيحة بغير موافقة صاحبها.
5. من شخص انتحل صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعى أنه قائم أو مكلف بخدمة عامة.
6. من شخصين فأكثر.
7. أثناء الحرب على الجرحى.
8. على مال مملوك لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5).
9. على ماشية أو دابة من دواب الركوب أو الحمل.


المادة 443

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة ولم يتوفر فيها ظرف من الظروف المبينة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل.



المادة 444

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من اختلس بأية صورة الخدمة الهاتفية أو خدمة أخرى من خدمات الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية أو غيرها من الخدمات الحكومية الأخرى أو قام بغير وجه حق باستغلال أو استعمال أو بتحويل أو تفريغ أية خدمة من هذه الخدمات أو أي تيار أو خلافه مما يستعمل لتوصيل أو نقل هذه الخدمات.



المادة 445

يعاقب على الشروع في جنحة السرقة بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.



المادة 446

للمحكمة عند الحكم بالحبس مدة سنة فأكثر لسرقة أو شروع فيها أن تحكم في حالة العود بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين ولا تزيد على مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.



المادة 447

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من استعمل سيارة أو دراجة بخارية أو ما في حكمهما بغير إذن أو موافقة مالكها أو صاحب الحق في استعمالها.



المادة 448

إذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل فرصة هياج أو فتنة أو حريق أو أية كارثة أخرى عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.



المادة 449

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حصل بالقوة أو بالتهديد على سند أو على التوقيع عليه أو التعديل فيه أو على إلغائه أو إتلافه.



المادة 450

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة كل من حمل آخر بطريق التهديد على تسليم نقود أو أشياء أخرى غير ما ذكر في المادة السابقة.
وإذا كان التهديد بإفشاء أو إسناد أمور خادشة للشرف عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
ويعاقب على الشروع بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.


الفصل الثاني - الاحتيال

المادة 451

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من توصل إلى الاستيلاء لنفسه أو لغيره على مال منقول أو منفعة أو سند أو توقيع هذا السند أو إلى إلغائه أو إتلافه أو تعديله، وذلك بالاستعانة بطريقة احتيالية أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة متى كان من شأن ذلك خداع المجني عليه وحمله على التسليم، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من قام بالتصرف في عقار أو منقول يعلم أنه غير مملوك له أو ليس له حق التصرف فيه أو تصرف في شيء من ذلك مع علمه بسبق تصرفه فيه أو التعاقد عليه وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بغيره.
وإذا كان محل الجريمة مالا أو سندا للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
ويعاقب على الشروع بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم ويجوز عند الحكم على العائد بالحبس مدة سنة فأكثر أن يحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين ولا تزيد على مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.


المادة 452

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من انتهز حاجة قاصر أو محكوم باستمرار الوصاية أو الولاية عليه أو استغل هواه أو عدم خبرته وحصل الجاني منه إضرارا بمصلحته أو بمصلحة غيره على مال أو على سند أو على التوقيع عليه أو التعديل فيه أو على إلغائه أو إتلافه، ويعتبر في حكم القاصر المجنون والمعتوه والمحجور عليه، فإذا وقعت الجريمة من الولي أو الوصي أو القيم على المجني عليه أو من ذي سلطة عليه أو ممن كان مكلفا برعاية مصالحه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.



الفصل الثالث - خيانة الأمانة وما يتصل بها

المادة 453

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من اختلس أو استعمل أو بدد مبالغ أو سندات أو أي مال آخر منقول إضرارا بأصحاب الحق عليه متى كان قد سلم إليه على وجه الوديعة أو الإجارة أو الرهن أو عارية الاستعمال أو الوكالة.
وفي تطبيق هذا النص يعتبر في حكم الوكيل الشريك على المال المشترك والفضولي على مال صاحب الشأن ومن تسلم شيئا لاستعماله في أمر معين لمنفعة صاحبه أو غيره.


المادة 454

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم كل من استولى بنية التملك على مال ضائع مملوك لغيره أو على مال وقع في حيازته خطأ أو بقوة قاهرة مع علمه بذلك.



المادة 455

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة كل من اختلس أو شرع في اختلاس منقول كان قد رهنه ضمانا لدين عليه أو على آخر.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها المالك المعين حارسا على منقولاته المحجوز عليها قضائيا أو إداريا إذا اختلس شيئا منها.


الفصل الرابع - إخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جريمة

المادة 456

كل من حاز أو أخفى أشياء متحصلة من جريمة مع علمه بذلك ودون أن يكون قد اشترك في ارتكابها، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يعلم أنها قد تحصلت منها.
وإذا كان الجاني لا يعلم أن الأشياء تحصلت من جريمة ولكنه حصل عليها في ظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بعدم مشروعية مصدرها، فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على (6) ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تزيد على (20.000) عشرين ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
كما تنقضي الدعوى بانقضاء دعوى الجريمة الأصلية المتحصل منها الأشياء بالتصالح.
وعلى المحكمة أن تحكم بالرد إذا كانت الأشياء مالا عاما.


المادة 457

يعفى الجاني في حكم المادة السابقة من العقوبة إذا بادر إلى إبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بالجريمة التي تحصلت الأشياء منها وبمرتكبها قبل الكشف عنها.
فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقوبة متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط الجناة.


الفصل الخامس - الإقراض بفائدة

المادة 458

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (50,000) خمسين ألف درهم، كل شخص طبيعي أقرض شخصا طبيعيا آخر بفائدة مقابل تأجيل الرد، وذلك في أي نوع من أنواع المعاملات المدنية والتجارية، وسواء كانت هذه الفائدة صريحة أو مستترة.
وتعتبر من قبيل الفائدة المستترة كل عمولة أو منفعة أيا كان نوعها يشترطها الدائن، إذا ثبت أن هذه العمولة أو المنفعة لا تقابلها منفعة أو خدمة حقيقية مشروعة يكون الدائن قد أداها.
ويجوز إثبات حقيقة أصل الدين والفائدة المستترة بجميع الوسائل.
وإذا استغل الجاني حاجة المدين أو ضعفه أو هوى نفسه لارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.


المادة 459

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000 ) مائة ألف درهم كل شخص طبيعي اعتاد الإقراض بفائدة.



الفصل السادس - ألعاب القمار

المادة 460

ألعاب القمار هي الألعاب التي يتفق كل طرف فيها بأن يؤدي - إذا خسر اللعبة - إلى الطرف الذي كسبها مبلغا من النقود أو أي شيء آخر اتفق عليه.



المادة 461

كل من لعب القمار يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة إذا وقعت الجريمة في مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور أو في محل أو منزل أعد للعب القمار.


المادة 462

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (10) عشر سنوات والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم، كل من فتح أو أدار محلا للعب القمار وأعده لدخول الناس، وكذلك كل من نظم أية لعبة من ألعاب القمار في مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور أو في أي محل أو منزل أعد لهذا الغرض.



المادة 463

في جميع الأحوال تضبط النقود والأدوات التي استعملت في لعب القمار ويحكم بمصادرتها كما يحكم بإغلاق المحل أو المكان الذي أعد للعب القمار، ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع وبعد موافقة النيابة العامة.



الفصل السابع - إتلاف المال والتعدي على الحيوان

المادة 464

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من هدم أو أتلف مالا مملوكا للغير ثابتا كان أو منقولا جعله غير صالح للاستعمال أو عطله بأية طريقة.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو منشأة ذات نفع عام أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو أمنهم أو صحتهم في خطر.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مؤلفة من ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل.


المادة 465

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين:
1. كل من قطع أو اقتلع أو أتلف شجرة أو طعمه في شجرة أو قشرها بكيفية تميتها.
2. كل من أتلف زرعا قائما أو أي نبات أو حقلا مبذورا أو بث فيه مادة أو نباتا ضارا.
3. كل من أتلف آلة زراعية أو أداة من أدوات الزراعة أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال بأية طريقة. وذلك إذا كانت الأشياء المتلفة الواردة في الفقرات السابقة مملوكا للغير.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على (5) خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة من ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر أو من شخصين يحمل أحدهما


المادة 466

يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين:
1. كل من قتل عمدا وبدون مقتضى دابة من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل أو ماشية أو أضر بها ضررا جسيما.
2. كل من أعدم أو سم سمكا من الأسماك الموجودة في مورد ماء أو في حوض.
3. كل من ترك حيوان سائبا في ظروف يشكل معها خطرا على الناس.


المادة 467

يعاقب على الشروع في إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.



المادة 468

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (50.000) خمسين ألف درهم كل من أتلف أو نقل أو أزال محيطا أو علامة معدة لضبط المساحات أو لتسوية الأراضي أو لتعيين الحدود للفصل بين الأملاك، وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بقصد اغتصاب أرض من الأراضي المشار إليها.



المادة 469

إذا وقعت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل ليلا أو بطريق العنف على الأشخاص أو كان الجاني يحمل سلاحا أو انتهز الجاني لارتكاب الجريمة فرصة قيام اضطراب أو فتنة أو كارثة عامة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.



المادة 470

للمحكمة عند الحكم على العائد بالحبس سنة فأكثر في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل أن تحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على (2) سنتين ولا تزيد على مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.



المادة 471

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم كل من قتل أو سم عمدا وبدون مقتض داجنا أو حيوانا مستأنسا من غير ما ورد في المادة (466) أو أضر به ضررا جسيما.



المادة 472

يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم كل من أرهق أو عذب حيوانا أليفا أو مستأنسا أو أساء معاملته، وكذلك كل من امتنع عن العناية به متى كان أمره موكولا إليه أو كانت رعايته واجبة عليه.



المادة 473

يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على (3.000) ثلاثة آلاف درهم كل من تسبب بخطئه في جرح دابة أو ماشية مملوكة للغير فإذا أدى خطؤه إلى موتها كانت العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10.000) عشرة آلاف درهم.



الفصل الثامن - انتهاك حرمة ملك الغير

المادة 474

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على (10,000) عشرة آلاف درهم، كل من دخل مكانا مسكونا أو معدا للسكن أو إحدى ملحقاته أو محلا معدا لحفظ المال أو عقارا خلافا لإرادة صاحب الشأن وفي غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون، وكذلك من بقي فيه خلافا لإرادة من له الحق في إخراجه أو وجد متخفيا عن أعين من له هذا الحق، وعلى المحكمة أن تقضي بإخلاء المحكوم عليه من مكان الجريمة.



الفصل التاسع - التسول

المادة 475

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم كل من ارتكب جريمة التسول من خلال الاستجداء بهدف الحصول على منفعة مادية أو عينية بأية صورة أو وسيلة. ويعد ظرفا مشددا إذا ارتكبت جريمة التسول في الأحوال الآتية:
1. إذا كان المتسول صحيح البنية أو له مورد ظاهر للعيش.
2. إذا كان المتسول قد اصطنع الإصابة بجروح أو عاهات مستديمة أو تظاهر بأداء خدمة للغير أو استعمل أية
وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الخداع والتغرير بقصد التأثير على الآخرين لاستدرار عطفهم.


المادة 476

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن (6) ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تقل عن (100.000) مائة ألف درهم كل من أدار جريمة التسول المنظم الذي يرتكب من مجموعة منظمة من شخصين أو أكثر.
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من يستقدم أشخاصا للدولة ليستخدمهم في جريمة التسول المنظم.


المادة 477

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على (3) ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن (5.000) خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من شارك في جريمة التسول المنظم، ويعد ظرفا مشددا إذا كان مرتكب جريمة التسول المنظم وليا أو وصيا أو مكلفا بملاحظة أو رعاية المتسول أو له سلطة مباشرة عليه.



المادة 478

تحكم المحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة، بمصادرة الأشياء والأموال المضبوطة التي استعملت في جريمة التسول أو كان من شأنها أن تستعمل فيها أو كانت محلا لها أو التي تحصلت منها، فإذا تعذر ضبط أي من تلك الأشياء أو الأموال حكمت المحكمة بغرامة تعادل قيمتها، وذلك كله دون الإخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية، وعلى المحكمة أن تحكم بإبعاد الأجنبي.



المادة 479

للنيابة العامة أن تحيل المتهم في جريمة التسول إلى الجهات المختصة بدلا من إقامة الدعوى الجزائية، وذلك للعمل على رعايته اجتماعيا أو تأهيله للعمل إذا كان من مواطني الدولة وثبت أنه مضطرا، أو عاجزا عن الكسب وليس له مصدر رزق آخر.*

----------

